#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 死網亡誌 【第五章】((表演前總是要醞釀氣氛...3/4號更新

## 諾藍

死網
〝亡〞〝誌〞

假如有一天，你打開電腦連上網路，在某篇網誌裡發現你的名字，千萬，不要去點開它！！

連續的死亡案件，是超現實的詛咒、預知？還是人為連續謀殺案？

˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙
契子 － 詭異的巧合

    小陳，一個人拖著疲憊身軀回到家中，進到房間中，就隨手的將公事包、領帶丟到了床上，帶著疲憊身軀走進浴室，，扭開水龍頭，將一整天的疲憊都讓它順著水流向排水孔。

「咭。」小陳關上了水龍頭，身上圍著一條浴巾走出了浴室，「噹~噹~噹~…。」公園裡的古老大鐘敲響了十二下，「那麼晚了阿？」小陳圍著浴巾站在冰箱前翻找著他的酒，最後他在冰箱裡翻出一罐台啤，回到房裡，打開電腦接著打開電視，看著電視等著電腦開機連線。
    「登登登~。」電腦的MSN傳來了來電震動，小陳一手拿著啤酒走到電腦前觀看。

n3gp6rup42u4@yahoo.com.tw傳來了來電震動
n3gp6rup42u4@yahoo.com.tw ： 你好，你可能不認識我，但是我認識你，這是一封邀請函，我在此邀請你到寒舍來觀看我的網誌，http://www.wretch.cc/blog/n3gp6rup42u4，請多多支持。

小陳疑惑的點入網誌，印入眼簾的是一片漆黑背景是骷髏的網誌，網誌上第一篇文章的標題打著，〝死網亡誌 – 陳進〞小陳看著奇怪的標題，上面打著的正是自己的名字，基於好奇心之下，他點開了那篇網誌。

「死網亡誌 – 陳進
        小陳，一個人拖著疲憊身軀回到家中，進到房間中，就隨手的將公事包、領帶丟到了床上，帶著疲憊身軀走進浴室，，扭開水龍頭，將一整天的疲憊都讓它順著水流向排水孔。

「咭。」小陳關上了水龍頭，身上圍著一條浴巾走出了浴室，「噹~噹~噹~…。」公園裡的古老大鐘敲響了十二下，「那麼晚了阿？」小陳圍著浴巾站在冰箱前翻找著他的酒，最後他在冰箱裡翻出一罐台啤，回到房裡，打開電腦接著打開電視，看著電視等著電腦開機連線。
    「登登登~。」電腦的MSN傳來了來電震動，小陳一手拿著啤酒走到電腦前觀看。

n3gp6rup42u4@yahoo.com.tw傳來了來電震動
n3gp6rup42u4@yahoo.com.tw ： 你好，你可能不認識我，但是我認識你，這是一封邀請函，我在此邀請你到寒舍來觀看我的網誌，http://www.wretch.cc/blog/n3gp6rup42u4，請多多支持。

小陳疑惑的點入網誌，印入眼簾的是一片漆黑背景是骷髏的網誌，網誌上第一篇文章的標題打著，〝死網亡誌 – 陳進〞小陳看著奇怪的標題，上面打著的正是自己的名字，基於好奇心之下，他點開了那篇網誌。

    他靜靜的觀看著這一篇網誌，越看越覺得震驚，忽然他聽到浴室裡傳來了滴水聲，由於陳進平常只要一聽到滴水聲就會直覺水龍頭沒關好，所以他起身來到浴室，他摸黑著走到深處，手伸向水龍頭把開關旋緊，轉身向浴室外走出，走到一半他踩到一塊滑滑的東西，是一塊肥皂，他還來不及反應之於，已經滑倒，先是向後滑去，後腦杓撞到了檜木製的浴池，頭傳來一陣暈眩，硬撐著昏腦的身子站了起來，腳底還是滑滑的，他小心的一步一步走，但是還是抵不住頭暈，身子一個傾斜，腳底的肥皂滑液成了最佳的助力，身子往前傾去，先是頭部撞到馬桶邊緣，後是整頭栽進馬桶的水裡，他努力的想靠意識離開水裡，於是他把雙手撐在馬桶邊緣，但是手才剛扶到邊邊，暈眩的衝擊馬上佔領了他的意識，就這樣他沉靜的沉睡於馬桶之中。」
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

憶蓮看完了網誌，她頓時感到無言，心想【難道現代人打恐怖小說的水準都下降了嗎？】她關上了電腦螢幕的電源，一咕嚕的躺到床上睡覺去了，「鈴~鈴~鈴~…」房間內的電話響起，因為電話就放在床頭櫃上，於是她伸手往上一摸就摸到了話筒。

「喂？哪位？」憶蓮用帶有點不爽的語氣問道。

「喂？蓮組長嗎？不好了啦，居然有人死在馬桶裡，整個事情很無言到了極點。」話筒另一邊傳來的是隊上的小林，聽他的聲音緊張聽起來不像是半夜無聊打電話來惡作劇擾人清夢的。

「喔，好我馬上趕過去，住址是…？」憶蓮，問完地址後，換上平常上班時穿的服裝，就開著車趕到了現場…，竟發現現場看到的竟和剛剛才看完的恐怖小說描述的一樣，電視開著，電腦開著，電腦桌上擺著沒喝完的啤酒罐，MSN上一通不明人士的傳訊，浴室地板上的一塊肥皂，檜木浴池邊的少量血跡，整頭埋入馬桶的死者 － 陳進，死亡時間12:10分左右。

    警察局南恆分局分隊長，憶蓮，女性，再看完某網路上無聊恐怖小說後接到一通電話，是隊員小林打來的，他說有人竟然陳屍在自家浴室馬桶裡，一切詭異的巧合，是超越現實的詛咒？有預知能力的人發文？一切僅止於巧合中的巧合？還是這是現實中的人為操弄？

P.S ： 話說~真的有這一篇網誌不相信的話你自己點入連結看…http://www.wretch.cc/blog/n3gp6rup42u4


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

此為試發...

如果喜歡請給個回應~...

將會持續的在此發文...

如無回應此文將不會於此出現...

還請自行連結到我的無名觀看...

----------


## ShadelanJenn

怎麼諾蘭さん的網誌點進去什麼都沒有... 冏 
這篇小說還會繼續寫下去嗎...(有點期待又有點...)

----------


## 諾藍

啊阿...

抱歉抱歉...以更改過來了...

還等其他獸友對這篇文章的評語...

----------


## 杜崇

那個網誌作的好好喔(沒內容= =")

另外，這篇開頭好像有點短，難道諾藍把一個人死亡
和調查的故事分成了兩篇嗎...

----------


## 諾藍

不知道為什麼...

小的把公告那一篇放到至頂後其他文章不見了...

變成要點旁邊的連結才有辦法進入觀看...

小的在去修改一下好了...

----------


## 諾藍

> 諾藍其實是要推銷網誌吧 /point 
> 不過評語等下章出來再給
> 
> 點擊以顯示隱藏內容
> 
> 
> 畢竟文章如果是靠回文來持續的話
> 感覺很強求...
> 強求下寫出來的作品
> ...


14WP?...

這是什麼?...

至於網誌我又去改了...
這是我真正的網誌
配合小說做的網誌

----------


## a70701111

突然寒毛直豎了一下……
這就是所謂的都市恐怖傳說吧。
如果是這樣，我就不會去試試看了。
光是開頭就足以讓我直接取消掉……
因為，我會認為很明顯得被盜帳號阿XD

----------


## yoyo虎

還挺有趣的阿
小悠剛剛還有點不太敢點那個網誌
怕裡面出現小悠的名字...........

小說的手法有種時空上的錯亂感，
滿期待繼續看到諾藍發這篇小說的，
畢竟連網誌都創好了，
只可惜不能重複灌水發文

----------


## 星空小克

這基本上和死亡筆記本、死亡檔案...等等的作品有異曲同工之妙

可能是雙子座的好奇心使然...我會去點那個連結

因為基本上我不太相信這種東西的...除非他眼睜睜的在我面前顯現

而且內容雖然有詭異感，但是還不夠詭異...也沒任何恐怖的氣氛

寫這種小說個人認為是需要十足的前戲鋪陳

慢慢的將讀者引進小說的世界之中

然後在適當的關鍵點做一個爆點

試著讓讀者的恐懼一下子升到極限

不過基本上這很難啦XDD

而且基於本人很懶...我就不寫一篇文了

除非....有人想看(笑)

其實諾藍的小說真的是越寫越好的說....(羨慕)(被埋)




> 這就是所謂的都市恐怖傳說吧。


如果要更精緻的都市恐怖傳說請看九把刀的

『都市 恐怖 病』系列XDDD(被埋掉)

我沒有打廣告喔...(樂奔)

----------


## 諾藍

TO 小迪 : 

有那麼恐怖嘛?...~"~...

但不至於到被盜帳號這麼嚴重吧...?...

@w@"?

那個網誌我自己創的...

有興趣者可以到上片回覆文章...

然後下一篇出現的死者就是回文的人了...((被埋...

TO 小悠 : 

哈哈~...

不出現小悠的名字啦~...

歡迎小悠暑訓歸來呦~...

也感謝支持~...

TO 小克 : 

我會努力嚇死獸的...((被拖走...

那下下一篇文章把小克打進去吧...((被秒殺...

謝謝誇獎~...

其實小的只是想到什麼就打...

然後再稍加做個修飾而已...

小克的文我想看~...

我要報名~...XD...

希望小克的文筆也越來越好摟~...^^

----------


## 諾藍

更改內文設定公告 : 

由於之前說過這篇不會出現任何有關獸的東西，小的在此更正，此文章將會出現獸界方面的東西，會朝獸方面發展，以上公告。

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

閱讀此文注意事項 : 

1.16歲以下獸者請由16歲以上獸者陪同觀看。

2.有心血管疾病者竟量避免觀看。

3.請不要在深夜獨自一人時觀看。

#%#%#%#%#%#%#%#%#%#%#%#%#%#%#%#%#%#%#%#%

給敬愛版主的 : 

如覺此篇太過血腥需移版，就煩勞版主處理了。

(@)!!(@)!!(@)!!(@)!!(@)!!(@)!!(@)!!(@)!!(@)!!(@)!!(@)!!(@)!!(@)!!(@)!!(@)!!

本文開始 : ((廢話一堆終於好了...

第一章	
    夜深人靜，憶蓮獨自坐在辦公室裡，因為剛剛陳進的案子不得不讓她現在得坐在這裡，空蕩蕩的辦公室，除了憶蓮自己一個人以外還有一個人，小林，小林小心翼翼的從茶水間裡端出兩杯剛泡好的熱騰騰咖啡，一杯放到組長憶蓮面前，一杯拿在手上緩緩喝了起來，憶蓮一臉無精打采的端起咖啡也喝了幾口。

她打開電腦連上剛剛在陳進家看到的網誌，此時她發現新增了一篇文章，於是她點開來看，只見文章標題打著「斷腸氣 – 粘憶蓮」，她兩眼直楞楞無神的看著這篇網誌，突的小林拍了一下她的肩。

「組長，我出去買宵夜，你要吃嗎？」小林拿起放在桌上的外套，手上晃著自己摩托車的鑰匙，憶蓮把手離開滑鼠舉起來無力的揮了揮，示意要小林趕快去，「不吃就算了。」小林穿好外套，走出警局騎上機車就走了。

    憶蓮看小林走了之後，站起身走向廁所去上廁所，月光透過走廊邊的窗子照射了進來，深夜的黑加上寂靜的空盪，使得這條通往廁所有點遠的走廊變的比平常長上好幾倍，空盪的腳步迴音，聽了讓人有種不寒而慄的感覺，憶蓮慢慢的繼續前進，經過了所長室，漆黑的所長室裡矗立著幾個黑色的人影，憶蓮不理會的繼續走著，滴答、滴答…，一滴又一滴，自天花板上低落，「真是的，怎麼會漏水呢？」一滴自天花板滴落的液體滴上了憶蓮的臉頰，憶蓮伸起手將它擦式掉，「恩？」，憶蓮擦到鼻子前端時聞到一股腥味，憶蓮想說可能是生鏽的水管滴下來的水吧，於是也沒想太多的繼續朝廁所走去，會議室，所長室，茶水間，會議室，茶水間，所長室，茶水間，會議室，所長…。

    等等，憶蓮停下腳步，眼睛直楞楞的盯著房間上方的牌子，剛剛，明明就經過所長室了，為什麼，這已經是第四次經過了，憶蓮心裡頭直發毛，於是她加快了腳步，心裡邊唸著阿彌陀佛邊小跑步的往廁所直奔，滴、滴…，廁所水龍頭的漏水聲，她心裡不知是雀躍還是害怕，因為廁所燈是關著的，雖然開關就在門口，但是只要一開燈，她自己也會顯現在眼前，廁所的設計是洗手台正對門口的，洗手台上方一定會放一面大大的梳理鏡，而憶蓮並不害怕看到自己，她只怕，會看到自己以外的影像，就在猶豫的時候，那股逼人的尿急感佔據了她的意識，她也只好按下開關，面對著那偌大的鏡面，但是當她看到鏡面時她雙腿癱軟跌坐在地上失禁了，並不是因為她看到鏡子裡出現自己以外的影像，而是，她的臉上沾滿了鮮血，而且臉上的鮮血還很神奇似的排出了另一個臉型。

    接著更詭異的是，她看到鏡中自己的身上也流滿了血，不久後，鮮血遍及全身，雙眼無神的攤坐在地上，她幾乎失去了憶識，她慢慢從褲子的口袋裡拿出一把蝴蝶刀，熟練的甩刀動作，不花一秒就已經將刀子的形狀呈現出來，無主雙眼的臉上，呈現的是一副詭異的笑臉，但是鏡子外的自己，因為太過於震驚了，完全呈現呆立狀態，根本沒做任何動作，而鏡中的自己卻是詭異的自己動作著，只見鏡中的她緩緩的將刀子刺進胸口，一點一點的往下劃開，最後停在了腹部，刀身緩緩自腹部移開，將刀放到了地上，雙手插進胸口的縫隙裡，慢慢往外掰開，肋骨、肺、氣管、心臟，接著手繼續慢慢往下拉開，胃、脾、胰臟、大腸、小腸，一一的揭露出來，咕嚕一聲只見沒支撐力的腸子全滑落了出來，而鏡外的憶蓮卻是毫髮無傷的呆立在地上，但是她卻是失去意識的，鏡中的自己慢慢的滑落一地的腸子撿起，繞了一圈，在脖子上，「嗚嗚~噁~噁~噁~。」憶蓮坐在地上，雙手緊抓著脖子周邊的空氣發出痛苦的叫聲，再一圈，就這樣的不停的將腸子往脖子上繞去，腸子每往脖子上繞一圈，憶蓮所感受到的被勒緊感就更加深，表情也越加的猙獰。

   鏡中的影像最後終於把腸子全纏繞在了脖子上，而憶蓮則是雙手垂地，舌頭伸出來的長度，幾乎讓舌尖都快可以舔到她的脖子了，身上有兩個明顯的傷痕－勒痕和刀痕，而且還不只一條勒痕，而是好幾圈的勒痕，身上的衣服凌亂不整的攤開著，胸前一條傷痕延伸到了腹部，但是內衣卻是完整的穿好著，而腸子全裸露在外，烏黑的血漬，早已乾涸許久…。

※ ※  ※  ※  ※  ※  ※

「噢~天阿~，這一篇夠血腥，我喜歡。」黑暗的房間裡，傳來一個女生的聲音。

「小姐，，現在都幾點啦！睡了啦！」從女生的背後傳來她姐姐的聲音，抗議著叫她關上電腦。

「喔喔，好啦~。」坐在電腦前的女生還是依依不捨的直盯著電腦螢幕。

「快關拉！」背後傳來了姐姐的大聲怒吼，坐在電腦前的女生嘟著嘴把電腦關上，然後躺到姐姐的旁邊，「姐姐晚安~。」妹妹緊緊的依畏在姐姐的旁邊，「去旁邊睡拉！床那麼大一張，很熱耶！」姐姐不悅的將妹妹推開到旁邊，「哈哈。」妹妹也就順勢的滾到旁邊去睡了。

    月光透過窗子輕巧的映照在兩姐妹身上，咻－，窗外穿過一條黑影，停在一顆與房間窗戶同高的樹枝上，靜靜的窺伺著兩姐妹，直到天亮，一直都沒動作，他就這樣在樹上看了一整夜。

    早晨，姐妹梳妝著準備上課，「姐姐，你有沒有感覺一直有人盯著我們？」「沒有阿，你昨晚太晚睡了出現幻覺喔？快一點啦，不然會遲到的。」姐姐將校服穿上，先下樓了，「等等我啦~，姐~。」妹妹邊大喊著，邊將上衣鈕扣扣上就跟著下樓了，而樹上窺伺著兩姐妹的影子也不知何時消失了。

----------


## 星空小克

嗯...新一篇的感覺有出來了喔~

繼續加油吧~^^

----------


## yoyo虎

恩恩...感覺的確有點血腥，
不過諾藍的文章都讓人有種期待的感覺呢！
就是處處充滿驚奇的期待感...(小悠不太會描述)
寫作的技巧很高超~

期待後續發展~
不過下一次小悠可能就要在黑夜觀賞了，
真糟糕

話說之前的網路鬼故事，
有一個是說不要回頭的(各位版友可能有看過)，
那時小悠過了很久才回頭...囧

----------


## 諾藍

TO 小克(牛排) : 

感謝小克的支持~...

也感謝那一些沒回文的支持獸~...

小的會努力繼續的~...

TO 小悠 : 

喔喔~原來小悠怕這種恐怖故事阿~...

那就找個一篇打出讓小悠以後都不敢在夜晚回頭的吧...XD...

((遭滅...

也感謝小悠的支持~...^^

----------


## 阿翔

這些故事的話還是血一點較好><
因為是恐怖故事嘛^^
這兩篇很有鬼的感覺喔~
哥很強~
希望下一次會有更血的~*（？）*
始終是恐怖故事嘛~

----------


## 卡洛特.SilWolf

嗚
還真夠嚇人的呢

照現在的寫作方式
那下一個會出事的就是那個女孩嗎?
那再下一個會是誰  :Twisted Evil:  
假如想不到的話不妨用抽籤吧
看看哪一個獸會那麼倒楣 (炸
不過這要三思呢
不然會被轟炸的
而且我想沒獸會想看自己的死狀吧囧

----------


## 諾藍

TO 翔弟 : 

謝謝誇獎~...

我沒翔說的那麼厲害啦~...

想看更血一點的阿~...

大致已經想好摟~...

只不過可能要等喔~...

TO 銀狼 : 

看來有獸發現死亡的順序了~...XD...

不過下一篇死的是女生沒錯...

但不是銀狼大所猜的那個女生~...

聽銀狼大這樣說...

還滿想抓隻獸進來玩一下...XD...((遭滅

還請大家期待下一篇摟~...

聽說~...定出主角了~...

先來預告一下吧~...

@~@~@~@~@~@~@~@~@~@~@~@~@~@~@~@~@~

預告~

頌雪、香緹，雙胞胎姐妹，姐姐頌雪，妹妹香緹，兩人都讀同一間學校，而且還是在同一個班上，妹妹香緹在偶然間遇到一個神祕詭異的人跟蹤他們，而姐姐頌雪則是碰巧撞上一位迎面而來的大帥哥，神秘的人一件到妹妹香緹就直接喊了頌雪的名字，而那位大帥哥一見到頌雪就叫她香緹，這究竟是怎麼回事?

----------


## 諾藍

1－2

    頌雪、香緹，雙胞胎姐妹，姐姐頌雪，妹妹香緹，兩人都讀同一間大學，而且還是在同一個班上，「姐~怎麼辦啦~！人家這樣好醜喔！」香緹拉著頌雪的衣服，由於香緹昨晚深夜還待在電腦前看著網誌，所以今天她的臉上明顯的出現了兩個黑眼圈，「妳活該，誰叫妳昨晚要那麼晚睡。」說完就把香緹拉著自己衣服的手弄開，繼續往班級的方向走去，而香緹也一副嘟著嘴的臭臉跟在後面走了。

    兩姐妹一到班上就發現班上沸沸揚揚的，每個人的嘴裡似乎都正在討論著最近在網路上人氣直線上升的神祕網誌，而且還不知道誰在白板上貼了一偏大大的報紙，標題鬥大的寫著，「一晚兩起詭異死亡，是詛咒還是預言？」，香緹到座位放好包包後早就一溜煙的跑到白板前去看報紙了，而頌雪則是做再座位上拿出早餐一口一口慢慢的吃著，幾分鐘後，枯~枯~枯~，從被吸乾的飲料杯裡發出詭異的聲音，這時頌雪早已吃完早餐，而香緹才剛從白版那邊緩慢的走回座位，還不時回頭和身後的同學聊天

「姐，你已經吃完啦！？那麼快，都不等人家的。」香緹坐到頌雪隔壁的座位上慢慢吃起早餐。

「是你在那邊聊天聊太久好不好。」頌雪緩緩拿出衛生紙優雅的擦拭著剛吃完早餐的嘴唇。

    香緹則是兩口當一口吃的狼吞虎嚥，不知道她個性的人看到還以為是哪個在路邊餓了好幾天的流浪女子勒，頌雪將擦拭過的衛生紙放在桌子的邊邊，便從包包裡拿出了一本書細細的閱讀著，兩人形成了一種強烈的對比，而香緹吃完早餐後就又跑到前方找同學聊天了，幾分鐘後老師緩慢的走進教室，同學也各自回到座位上了，老師走上講台，看也不看的就把報紙拿了下來，接著就是一連串無聊無趣的煩悶上課時間了。

    時間一分又一分的慢慢走，一秒又一秒的緩速前進，在無聊的課堂上總是使人覺得時間過的特別緩慢，「5、4、3、2…」總是也有人更無聊的倒數著下課的時間，兩姐妹收好東西就準備走了，因為下午沒有課，香緹打算先去逛個街，頌雪則是想先去朋友家一趟，所以她們走出教室後就分別各自走了，香緹一群人浩浩蕩蕩的朝著市區中心方向去，頌雪則是和其他幾個朋友小貓兩三隻的一起要去探望那位生病的朋友。

    自從香緹出了校門後，在他們那群人的後面就一直跟著行蹤詭異的男子，頌雪那邊也一樣後面一直跟著一個人，但這個人長的好看，而且看他的樣子感覺上還滿有風度的，他一路跟著頌雪到她朋友家，直目送到她進屋內他才靜靜的呆在屋外，香緹那邊的行蹤詭異的人則是一路上直跟著香緹，當然敏感的香緹也早就注意到了，原本打算多和同學混一下的，但是那種直被人盯著的跟蹤感使得她渾身不自在，於是她在買完自己想要買的東西後就藉故先行離開了。

    香緹一人走進一條小巷裡，跟隨在後的神祕人也跟著轉近巷內，兩者一前一後腳步都不疾不徐的都保持在二十步之內，忽然香緹再次的轉了個彎，神秘人加緊腳步的追上去，就怕一個轉彎就跟丟了人，他跑到香緹方才的轉彎處望去，但是卻一個人影也沒有，「你幹麻跟蹤我？」此時香緹從神秘人的背後走了出來，原來後邊有另一個小小的防火巷，而香緹是利用遠距離容易產生的誤差鑽進防火巷內，並非是到前方的轉彎處，神祕人搖了搖頭，這時香緹才看清神祕人全身緊緊的穿裹著一件到腳的連身大衣，頭上也帶著連身大衣上附帶的帽子，手上帶著漆黑的手套，整個人就是被包覆在大衣之下，香緹一個箭步上前想拉掉帶在頭上的連身帽子，但就在她纖玉的小手要碰到帽緣時被神祕人的大手一把抓住，「你絕不會想看到我的真面目的。」帽子下發出了低沈的聲音，並放鬆他緊抓著的香緹的手，但是香緹並不死心，她待神秘人放開手後就迅疾的再將手往前伸去拉掉帽子，神祕人當下嚇到了，因為他不知道竟然有〝人類女孩〞如此的大膽，而香緹也在她自己拉下神祕人的帽子後嚇呆了，因為，她看見了一張驚人的一張面孔。

    「再見~。」頌雪在其他人走後還幫忙了病友整理了一下東西，她走在大街看了看天色，橘黃色的太陽在邊際慢慢的消失，低頭再看了看手錶，已經下午五點多了，天阿，怎麼這麼晚了，還以為現在還早呢，沒想到只是幫忙整理個東西，就已經拖到這麼晚了，於是頌雪加緊腳步的走在回家的人潮裡，一陣香味，很熟析，但認不出來，頌雪就著麼的被香味給拉去了，她自己也知道要趕快回家，太晚回家香緹一定會不高興，而且今天還是她應該煮晚餐的，但是沒辦法，所有思緒完完全全的被香味給吸引了過去，就這樣頌雪迷失在擁擠的人潮裡，「碰！」突然迎面她撞上了一個人，這一撞撞醒了頌雪，但也由於撞擊力道過大使得頌雪跌坐在了地上，還扭傷了腳踝，「不要緊吧？」撞到她的人伸手將頌雪牽了起來，這時頌雪才發現香味是從他身上發出來的，好迷人的香味阿，俊帥的臉龐，再配上這種淡淡的清新體香，讓頌雪整個人沈醉在其中，頌雪站了起來，正想要跨出第一步時腳踝就抽痛了一下，臉上原本開心的表情一瞬間就整個皺在一起成了痛苦的表情，但是卻讓人有種西施捧心的感覺，撞到她的人再次驚嚇到了，他以迅速的動作接住差點整個人再次做到地上的頌雪，頌雪滿臉感激的望著眼前這位男子，「妳都受傷了，不如我送你回家吧。」男子扶起了受傷的頌雪，嘴角上浮現出一抹笑容，在頌雪眼裡這抹笑容是甜美的，但在男子心裡卻是另一回事了。

    頌雪的包包裡傳來了手機簡訊的聲音，但她並沒發現，因為她正被不實的幸福感所包圍著，傳簡訊的正是香緹，她正在一座咖啡館裡，打算告訴頌雪今天她不回家吃飯了，坐在香緹對面的正是那位全身裹著大衣的〝人〞，兩人在咖啡館裡談及了一些根本不可能發生於這個時代的事情，但是又因為香緹已經見到一個不可能的可能發生在她眼前了，所以她也就只有相信的份了。

===============================================

因為打算以長篇小說的形式寫出...

所以每一章節都是有點長的...

至於X-Z是目前此章節進度...

所以想看完整章節還得等上一段時間~...

不過這樣一些一些的發感覺也不錯...

如有不適應者請告知~...

----------


## 星空小克

梗已經在鋪了喔XDDDDD

快點鋪玩吧XDDDD(被打)

期待後續~XD

----------


## 諾藍

此篇文為血腥文，內有詳細分屍情節，請警慎往下看...

如有不適者請儘早按[上一頁]離開...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

1－3

咖啡香氣四溢，香緹將剛煮好的咖啡端上桌，男子微笑著端起咖啡喝了一口，頌雪這時還沒回到家，香緹在廚房裡忙進忙出的，廚房裡漸漸傳出了陣陣香氣，「好香阿。」男子走進了廚房裡看著香緹的忙碌樣，「謝謝。」香緹忙裡抽空的回頭對男子笑了一下道謝，此時男子走進香緹身邊，輕輕的摟著香緹的腰，並在香緹的臉頰上留下了令人沉醉的香吻。

「讓我來交妳道好吃的菜吧。」男子輕聲在香緹耳邊訴說到，香緹也只是點了點頭並將手中的菜刀交至男子的手中。

「那…首先來教妳做薑絲炒大腸。」男子接過了刀，再次的在香緹的耳邊輕聲的說。

「好啊。」香緹也只是含羞的看著男子。

「那首先要先有腸子，就從妳身上取材吧，這樣做出來的菜才更有味道，妳說好不好呢？」香緹不語的點了點頭，此時只見男子將手中的刀刺入了香緹的腹中，並且劃開了一個大洞，再將手伸進裡面拉出了腸子，「放心，這一切的過程，都不會痛的。」男子安撫著驚嚇到的香緹，香緹再次的點點頭，因為，她真的完全沒有感到痛覺，於是男子繼續將腸子拖出來，然後放上了砧板，截取下了一段，並將截取下的那一段拿到洗手台洗淨，接著再放回砧板上切成更小段。

「請問，有什麼我可以幫你的嗎？」香緹在一旁問道。

「恩…那你先幫我剁個肉絲吧，等等來做竹筍炒肉絲。」男子一邊切著薑一邊回答香緹，而香緹也只是點了點頭並拿起放在一旁的另一把菜刀，開始使切著肉絲，但是砧板上除了香緹的左手之外沒有其他的肉品了，沒錯，她正在切的是自己左手上的肉，一條一條的肉絲逐漸多了起來，此時香緹停了下來，回頭再問了男子接下來的工作，男子告訴她，接下來需要做滷肉，而最好的上等肉正是香緹胸前的那塊肉，香緹接到指示後開始脫去上衣和內衣，拿起菜刀輕輕的割下了胸前的兩塊肉，並放置在砧板上切出男子所要的形狀，然後男子就叫香緹先在旁邊等他。

男子將先炒好的薑絲炒大腸放到了餐桌上，在接著繼續將香緹所剁好的肉絲放入鍋內和竹筍拌炒著，另一個的鍋內水滾了，從裡面溢出滿滿的中藥香氣，男子在將香緹放在砧板上的胸前肉塊倒入鍋內，竹筍炒肉絲不可以過熟，不然肉會太老而不好吃，所以男子再伴炒了一下之後就將它成盛上了盤子端上桌，然後走到了香緹面前再次將手伸入香緹體內，這次從裡面拿出了肝和心，並放到砧板上切成塊狀，然後在快炒鍋內倒入一些的油，在放入一些蔥和薑絲先爆香，在將塊狀的心和肝倒入鍋內快炒，接著再倒入些醬油，然後蓋上鍋蓋讓他悶燒一下。

男子趁著這段空檔把香緹的手指指關節、眼、耳、舌，給弄了下來放到砧板上，再將香緹扶至餐桌旁坐好，然後轉身回去將悶燒的差不多的〝心肝寶貝〞盛上盤子端上桌，接著將快炒鍋洗淨，放在爐上加熱讓裡面的水蒸發，男子從底下的櫥櫃拿出甘薯粉，再將甘薯粉到一些在盤子上，然後把香緹的舌切半，將一半放進裝著甘薯粉的盤子裡讓它裹上一層薄薄的甘薯粉外衣，而另一半則先放至旁邊，等鍋內的水蒸發完後將油倒入鍋內至三分之一加溫，男子趁油加溫這段時間將已經差不多的東坡滷肉自爐上移開，取出一個碗公，將一些的湯汁倒入碗公內，再將一節一節的手指指關節放入碗公裡，然後取出另一鍋子，在內倒入大量開水，開著火等水滾，男子回到砧板那邊處理著剩下的食材，他先將眼珠子切成一半，有黑眼球的那一半留在旁邊，將另一半剁碎，然後在耳朵上鋪上一片萵苣葉，中間擠些美乃滋，再將剁碎的眼球肉末平均的分配在兩邊耳朵上，然後將有著黑眼球的另一邊放上去，擺盤放進冰箱，然後走回快炒鍋那邊，滋滋~的聲音從快炒鍋裡傳出，聽了聽聲音油也差不多的夠熱了，男子將裹著甘薯粉外衣的舌頭丟入鍋內油炸。

男子拿著刀和碗公走到香緹身後，拿起刀慢慢劃開香緹的頭皮，拉開頭皮掀起頭蓋骨露出了白花花的腦漿和腦袋，男子將香緹的頭往後抬起，頭顱內的東西咕嚕一聲全倒出在碗公裡，男子拿著食材回到爐子邊放，然後夾起了已熟炸的舌片，放到事先已在上面鋪了片萵苣葉和高麗菜絲的盤子上，然後將鍋內的油全倒入一個專門裝油的碗公裡，再將鍋子放回爐上，放入了那另一半的舌片，把火調小慢慢的香煎著，另一鍋子內的水咕嚕咕嚕的滾了，男子將剛從香緹身上取到的腦食材倒入鍋內等候，男子回到快炒鍋夾起了香煎的舌片，把它和酥炸過的舌片擺放在一起，然後在上面也擠了些美乃滋，這樣一道〝一一不舌〞就完成了，男子將它端上桌擺好。

回到爐邊，男子端起了剛剛浸泡在滷肉湯汁的指關節，然後全倒入了快炒鍋內，蓋上鍋蓋讓它悶煮，男子回到指著湯的鍋子邊，依序的將一些紫菜、蔥花和蛋放入，蓋上鍋蓋等待，男子趁空檔把凌亂廚房整理了一下，當男子整理好時〝五香滷龍鳳爪〞也剛好滾了，男子撈起了其中的指關節放上了盤子端上桌，然後將鍋內的湯汁倒掉鍋子洗淨，再回到今晚的湯那邊，關掉火源，將湯提上桌放好，這湯就叫做〝補腦蛋花湯〞，然後在將冰箱內的〝耳聰目明沙拉〞端出擺上桌，這就成了一桌好吃的人肉滿漢，不知情的人絕對不知道這一切的製作過程，而吃的津津有味。

香緹就這樣靜靜的坐在這桌美食前而不能品嘗，因為，她早就斷了氣，真替她惋惜她吃不到這一桌好料。

˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙˙

香緹坐在電腦前疑惑的看完這篇文章，香緹現在和神祕男子正在某網咖內，她並不在家，而且自己也完好沒事，如果真照神秘男子所說的第一個看網誌的人會死，那這篇網誌是在預言嗎？香緹疑惑的看了看神秘男子，而神秘男子也疑惑的聳聳肩，因為，網誌發表的文章時間，就是〝主角〞的死亡時間，但香緹現在跟他在一起，什麼事也沒發生，這讓兩人更加的疑惑了。

----------


## 阿翔

哥，
這篇是真的夠血夠不錯^^
（天狼之音：你變態啊你！）
不過這篇「死網亡誌」怎麼不準確了0.0
是還有下回分解嗎？
偶想看~偶想看~偶想知道~*（搖尾巴）*
哥加油喔！
翔期待下一篇更血腥~

----------


## 杜崇

諾藍的血腥文相當受到歡迎呢XD

話說好像有電視節目抄襲諾藍的死網亡誌(因為它是在諾藍已接寫好之後，電視上才出現)

----------


## 星空小克

寫的不錯喔~

分屍部分寫的不錯~(炸)

話說類似這樣的情節好像常常被用在作品裡

是因為分屍比較好寫嗎XDD

----------


## 諾藍

TO 翔弟 :

嗯嗯~...

這次的網誌的確不太正確...

因為弄錯對象了~...XD...

下回會有這次為什麼不對的分析...

下次的死者屍體可能不會像這次這麼沒情調了...

下次的屍體呈現方式是在某部電影裡出現過的...

至於哪一部電影就請大家看完後猜猜看摟~...

不過答案應該很簡單...

TO 主人 :

謝謝主人的支持~...

是哪一台!?哪個節目!?...

我要消滅他~因為我是新世界的神~!!...((拿出死亡筆記本...
((迷 : 喂!!= =...

TO 小克牛排 : 

謝謝牛排的支持~...
((迷 : 別亂叫!!...

謝謝小克的支持~...

分屍這一部分的的確很好寫...

因為擴張力很大也有很多可以讓作家發揮的空間...

所以就是這樣很多人寫分屍嘍~...030...

----------


## 星空小克

> TO 小克牛排 : 
> 
> 謝謝牛排的支持~...
> ((迷 : 別亂叫!!...
> 
> 謝謝小客的支持~...
> 
> 分屍這一部分的的確很好寫...
> 
> ...


錯字..是克

不過話說我為什麼會被叫做牛排XD|||?

----------


## 諾藍

喔喔~...

抱歉抱歉...

改過來了...

為什麼被叫牛排?...

因為牛排館裡不都這樣叫的嗎↓...

""服務生，小客的牛排來一份。""

所以就變成小""克""牛排了...

((遭毆...

----------


## 星空小克

諾藍可以試著寫寫看除了分屍以外的死亡類型

如果寫得好的話不但會增加作品的精采度

也會呈現出一種豐富多樣喔~^^

好好加油吧~





> 喔喔~...
> 
> 抱歉抱歉...
> 
> 改過來了...
> 
> 為什麼被叫牛排?...
> 
> 因為牛排館裡不都這樣叫的嗎↓...
> ...


咦咦...現在還有這樣叫嗎?

我從以前到現在都是服務生會過來

然後我就點"沙朗牛排八分熟"(六、七、八分我都有可能叫)

(被埋)

P.S 你沒有MSN?

----------


## 瀟湘

記得「客」是數量、「分」是熟度的樣子……
不過諾藍這裡似乎是當作「份量」？（思）
記得確實可以要求份量少點……不過好像是說「小份」（想）

好可口的樣子（抿嘴）
真想品嚐看看（？）
說到時間不符
該不會事件發生時
四周的時鐘會變成預言時間吧？

----------


## 拉魯

我汗了...雖然開頭小犬看了好久才了解文意 XDD

不過 新的那篇 真的是有夠刺激的啦

害小犬都點了你的網誌 好擔心自己也會變成那樣阿 (抖)

----------


## 諾藍

1 – 4

香緹在咖啡館裡，借用了電腦連上線觀看網誌，她發現了自己的名字，但是自己卻是好端端的坐在電腦面前，一切怪異的事也沒發生，而且旁邊原本被派遣出來保護她的神祕人也沒發現什麼異樣。

正當兩人開始感覺納悶時，牆上的時間開始倒轉，人們開後退，已經西沉的太陽再度的露了出來，香緹再次的回到了小巷裡，正與神祕人面對面的看著眼前不可思議的一幕，她看到的不是人，而是一隻根本不可能在這個時間，這個情況，這個時空出現的生物 － 獸人，眼前的獸人迅速的再次將連身帽拉回頭上罩住，以避免有其他人看見，而香緹則是呆立在原地，直到獸人男子叫了她之後才回過神，香緹一度的想轉身逃跑，但是她發現她自己兩腿發軟，只差沒跌坐到地上，獸人男子用手指輕輕的點了一下香緹的肩，然後勾了勾手指，示意要香緹跟他一起走，雖說香緹有百萬分的不願意，但照目前這情況也只能乖乖的跟著走了。

獸人男子走出小巷上了大街，香緹也跟在後面，一路上行人來來往往，獸人男子小心翼翼的避免連身帽被撞掉，因為這將會引起一場大恐慌，於是他把連身帽用手拉的緊緊的同時也拉的很低，但就因為這樣，他沒注意到迎面走來了一個男子，所以兩人撞在了一起，被他撞到的男子非但沒因為撞擊力道太大而跌倒，反而還一臉笑笑的鞠躬道歉，當下獸人男子也沒想太多，就讓到一旁先讓那個人過了，在男子經過獸人男子面前時，他聞到從男子身上散發出一股清香，一種詭異的清香，但是獸人男子沒想那麼多，就將一旁不知發生什麼事的香緹給拉走了。

兩人來到一間咖啡館內，獸人男子走到櫃檯替香緹和自己點了一杯咖啡，付了錢找到香緹所坐的座位，坐下來後兩人開始談著事情，服務生將咖啡送上來了，獸人男子向的送咖啡來的服務生說，他想借用電腦，服務生將電腦的借用規則說明完後便帶著兩人到電腦區，隨後就走掉了，獸人男子請香緹連上網誌搜尋她自己的名字，香緹一副有聽沒有懂的將自己的名字打上了搜尋列，按下確定，此時出現在眼前的是斗大的標題，上面寫著「人肉滿漢 － 香緹」，香緹看完了文章，發覺到有些不對勁，此時獸人男子看完文章後就示意香緹該離開了，他們走出店門時天色已暗。

獸人男子帶著香緹要回到自己的住處，一路上兩人都很沉默，熱鬧的大街上，一樣川流不息般的來往行人，再他們眼中世界就像是靜止一般，兩人與世隔絕般的走在熱鬧的大街上，此時獸人男子又聞到一股熟悉的香味，他記得，這是傍晚的那個香味，而香味是從一個迎面走來的男子身上發出的，此時他認出了這個男子，於是臉上露出了凶惡的表情，但由於被連身帽遮住的關係，那個男子並沒有注意到。

離開了熱鬧的大街，獸人男子帶著香緹來到了市區外，市區外的寧靜和市區裡的吵鬧，形成了明顯的對比，兩人來到市區外也經過了大概十幾分鐘了，獸人男子拐入一條小巷，香緹跟著走進去，在巷底有一道門，獸人男子打開了門，邀請香緹入內，香緹想也沒有想的走了進去，獸人男子跟在後面進去，在進去後就把身後的門給鎖上了，香緹看了一下四周，發現那道門是這裡唯一的出口，獸人男子脫下了大衣，這時香緹才完全的看清楚了獸人男子的全貌，獸人男子開了冰箱從裡面拿出一罐飲料請香緹喝，香緹接過飲料後找了個地方坐下就打開飲料來喝了，走了那麼遠的路，口都快渴死了，腿也快酸死了，此時獸人男子拉起香緹來到廚房，香緹心想，〝天啊~還要折磨我到什麼時候。〞

獸人男子拉著香緹來到廚房，走到餐桌邊拉開一張椅子，請香緹坐在那邊，「等一下就可以開飯了，對了，我廚藝不好，如果有什麼做錯的地方請跟我說。」獸人男子臉紅搔著頭對香緹說。

〝原來是這樣喔。〞香緹這時明白了，於是也就坐在座位上看著獸人男子做菜，獸人男子從刀架上抽出了一把刀，那是一把水果刀，然後輕輕的劃開了眼前物體的腹部，腸子和一些內臟全露了出來，然後他截了一段腸子剁碎。

「不~…」香緹看到眼前這一慕她嚇到了，大聲的叫著，她瞪大著雙眼看著眼前發生的景象，而獸人男子則是笑著看向香緹。

===============================================

一絲絲不安分的呼吸聲，拖著沉重不穩的腳步聲，來到小房間的門口，光是站在小房間的門口，就可以感覺到房內那股詭瀰漫於空氣中詭異帶著殺氣的氣氛，「嘻嘻，嘻嘻。」從裡面傳出小女孩的嘻笑聲，「大叔~你慘了~，嘻嘻。」不安分中帶點怒氣的走進室內，只見一個小女孩手上抱著熊娃娃，坐在地上笑嘻嘻的盯著自己看。

「曉琪，不可以這樣喔。」說話的是一個坐在椅子上正低頭埋首於處理公文的男子，說完抬起頭，盯著看剛走進來的人，「你知道發生了什麼事嗎？」臉上帶著微笑，但卻可以明顯的感覺出從男子身上正散發出陣陣的殺氣，「屬下知錯，請再給屬下一次機會。」站在門口的男子說話雖鎮定，但是他早就嚇的雙腿發軟了，因為坐在椅子上的男子，可比他恐怖好幾倍，「既然你知道了就好，好了。你可以走了。」聽到男子說自己可以走後才放下一顆重如沉石的心。

「小林，小林，你看起來好像很累，該換班了，回家再好好休息吧。」警局同事搖醒了趴在桌上熟睡的小林，小林睜眼看了看四周，已經天亮了，再看了看同事，於是點了點頭站起來伸了個懶腰，往警局外走去了，組長整晚沒回來，害他自己一個人的無聊死了，不過他想想，組長應該也回不來了吧？

===============================================

頑皮的小男孩，趁著哥哥去上廁所時偷玩電腦，小男孩也正在看這一篇文章，他好奇的按了一下「重新整理」，此時他發現，文章上原本〝香緹〞的字樣，全變成了〝頌雪〞的字樣。

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

在此徵角一下...

相信大家應該看到這篇文章裡...

一直出現獸人男子...

原因不在為了湊字數...

而是想不到該怎樣安排這位角色...

如有獸者願意來當這位獸人男子...

小的將感激不盡...

如果沒獸報名小的只好自己想了...
((因為想到的名字都很難聽所以才想用徵角的...ˊˇˋ...

獸人男子以後的名字也將會是以參予者的身分出現...

只限一獸...

不知道有沒有獸想報名...ˊˇˋ?...

----------


## 星空小克

用茶茶吧~

那隻外表善良的白狼

XD(被埋)

----------


## 阿翔

翔來~翔來~
翔愛極了徵角文XD~

話說，
怎麼時間會向前走啊~
真是很奇怪的說…
不過翔倒覺得很有興趣看下去啦…
哥加油喔~

----------


## 星空小克

> 翔來~翔來~
> 翔愛極了徵角文XD~
> 
> 話說，
> 怎麼時間會向前走啊~
> 真是很奇怪的說…
> 不過翔倒覺得很有興趣看下去啦…
> 哥加油喔~


那裡我覺得是這篇文比較明顯不好的地方

諾藍想要呈現的其實是"再度重回那個時間點"的動作吧

簡單的說就是A事件一開始是簡單的帶過

到了某一個點之後再重回A事件，並且詳細敘述A事件

應該是這樣吧~(笑)

----------


## 瀟湘

還真的時間逆流……
感覺不錯（？）

原來這次感變得不只時間
連人物也改變了……

人物用茶茶+1（炸）

----------


## 諾藍

TO 小克: ((不叫牛排了...

嗯嗯~...

感謝小克哥的建議...((又改名了...

時間從回的那個地方果然不太好寫呢...

小的還需要多多練習練習...

TO 翔弟 :

好阿~...

那就用翔吧...

謝謝弟的參予~...((親...被巴開...XD...

TO 瀟湘大哥 :

這瀟湘大哥的希望讓時間逆流了...
((迷 : 才怪!!...  藍 : 你閉嘴!!...

不過就像小克哥說的描述的並不好...

還需要多練習阿~...

話說...

人物一開始就沒變阿...

瀟湘大哥指的是哪個人物變了?...

是那個神祕男子變成獸人男子嗎?...

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
嗯...

感謝翔弟的參予~...

至於師傅他...

因為未經本獸同意...

師父又太過表面""善良""...

怕師傅趁小的不注意時先""食用""了主角...

所以就決定由翔來當嘍...

******************************************************
師父 : 藉口一堆...

藍 : 有嗎?...

師父 : 找不到我?你明明有我的MSN，而且我本來就很善良!!...

----------


## ﹡諾 嶽 ﹏ ×

諾藍哥啊ˋˋˋ(吶喊+飛撲)
諾嶽來看你了 ˋ XD(?)

哦祝你小說打的順利哦=]
我走了 ˋ XD ( 謎:奇怪的女人囧)

(話說我打了新文...給我殺去看一下...笑容...亮刀...)

----------


## yoyo虎

小悠還蠻喜歡諾藍的恐怖文的，
讀起來輕鬆中帶著幽默，
內容卻是活生生血淋淋的人肉，
是恐怖文中的上品，

話說神秘人因為時間逆流而任務失敗了嗎？
感覺好像有一個組織在抗衡死網亡誌，
而且之後還有很多人會登場的樣子，

恩~期待下篇~

----------


## 諾藍

1 – 5

看著眼前的一桌好菜，但是卻連一口都品嚐不到，香緹只能乾瞪眼的看著眼前這桌好菜，菜色一盤一盤的端上桌，這些看起來美味的菜色，卻不能吃，看起來好痛苦阿~，香緹強忍著飢餓，為什麼，為什麼光是給寵物吃的晚餐就做成那麼好吃了，這時獸人男子又端了一盤菜過來，他正好看到香緹一臉恨不得可以把桌上的食物一口氣吃光的表情，於是他開口說「快好了，在等一下吧。」，在他轉身要走時，隱約還可以看到他的額邊冒出無言的小汗珠。

「對了，你叫什麼？」香緹整個人餓到趴在桌上無力的問。

「喔，對吼，我都忘記自我介紹，我叫黑翼翔，妳可以叫我翔就好。」翔繼續做著菜回答說，此香緹發現翔在做菜時鍋子下的火源是憑空冒出來的，香緹感到很有趣，於是她走近看，「真的是憑空冒出來的耶，翔，你怎麼做到的？」香緹還很不怕的把手伸到懸空的火焰下摸，一股暖暖的熱氣在下面，而上面則是懸空的火焰和放在火燄上的鍋子。

「妳不怕被燒到喔？這是我們族裡每個人都會的術，但是每個人的術又都不一樣，而我會的術是火，所以還滿方便用的。」翔再次無言的看著香緹大膽的舉動，一邊解釋一邊繼續炒菜。

「簡單來說你就是火系的啦。」香緹看到翔要炒菜，就識相的將手從下面抽出，退到一旁看翔炒菜。

最後一道菜終於做好了，翔把它端上桌，然後自冰箱裡取出一塊大生肉排，拿到一個小角落，那邊有著幾隻飢腸轆轆的可憐小野狗，隨後洗了手坐到餐桌邊準備開飯，「等等，這些不是要給他們吃的？」香緹看著眼前一盤盤的菜色，雖然看起來像是給那些野狗吃的，但也說不上人不能吃。

「就將就一點吧，我也只剩下這些菜了，明天再上街採買。」說完翔便替香緹盛了一碗飯，香緹看了看，雖然還是猶豫了一下，但是她還是夾起一塊糖醋雞肉，放到嘴裡，鳳梨的酸甜搭配上那醬汁的微甜，還有那雞肉經過去骨的處理，留下的是一些可以咬的軟骨，脆脆的軟骨加上不會太老的雞肉，整個就是絕配，幾乎跟糖醋排骨沒什麼差了。

香緹對眼前看起來雖不好吃，但是吃起來卻有另一番風味的菜色上癮，她一口接著一口一碗接著一碗，最後她居然吃了四碗飯，翔整個傻眼，因為晚餐的菜幾乎都沒剩了，翔瞪大著眼睛嘴巴張到大到不能再大的寬度，看著眼前清潔溜溜的一盤盤盤子。

「真好吃，這是我第一次吃這麼多，疑？你怎麼了？」香緹心滿意足的伸了個懶腰後回過神發現，翔的表情怪怪的，她再低頭看了看餐桌，空空如也清潔溜溜阿，這時香緹才明白為什麼翔的表情是那麼的奇怪了，香緹紅著臉不好意思的搔了搔頭，俏皮的吐了個舌頭。

「沒關係，反正一餐不吃不會死的。」說完就站起來要收拾碗盤，香緹也滿臉不好意思的幫忙收拾著碗盤，香緹將碗盤拿到水槽邊時發現那邊還有一袋東西，於是香緹打開來看，裡面裝的是一盒便當，香緹在打開來看，想要確認有沒有酸掉，而這時翔正拿著抹布擦著餐桌，所以沒發現香緹在做什麼，便當盒打開了，沒有酸掉的味道，是淡淡的青菜香，一看，裡面裝的是燙青菜、滷蘿蔔、豆皮炒高麗菜、涼拌黃瓜，幾乎青一色的都是菜，完全看不到半點的肉屑，於是香緹拿著便當盒到正在擦桌子的翔旁邊，「翔大哥，這裏還有一盒便當盒耶，你怎麼不吃？」

「喔，那個是我哥他送來的便當，但是他吃素，所以便當裡都是菜，我不喜歡吃菜，所以……」「所以你不想吃想要丟掉？不行不行，都這麼大了還挑食，來吃吧，就當作晚餐吃吧。」翔的話還沒說完就已經被香緹給打斷了，接著香緹將便當放在桌上，拉過椅子，把翔壓下去坐在椅子上，然後又去拿了一副筷子，「快吃吧，東西我來洗就好，要吃完喔。」說完轉身就去水槽邊洗碗筷了。

「喂~香緹~，我可以不…。」「不行，一定要吃完喔。」香緹轉過頭來微笑的看著翔，翔無可奈何的拿起筷子，夾起一片高麗菜，怯生生的將高麗菜塞到了嘴裡，嘴巴左右搖動的嚼了起來，然後翔放下了筷子，將便當盒慢慢的拿到地上，用了一種極小的聲音把角落邊的阿狗阿貓叫過來。

「不可以拿去餵他們喔，一定要吃完。」香緹背後就像是長有眼睛似的，知道翔想要做什麼，嚇到的翔彎著身子停頓在半空中，而那些阿狗阿貓也像是感覺到了香緹的殺氣，完全不敢靠近，香緹放下了手上最後一塊洗好的盤子，然後走到翔
旁邊，將他扶正並拿過便當盒，「翔大哥，需要我為你服務嗎？」

當然，最後翔還是拗不過香緹，所以翔只好乖乖的坐著，看著對面這位明明比自己大卻一直叫自己大哥的姐姐，一手拿著便當盒一手拿著筷子餵自己吃東西，翔的表情是一臉心不甘情不願的，而香緹的表情卻是極為快樂的餵著翔吃，中途好幾次翔不想吃的時候都緊閉著口不開，但這時香緹就笑笑的看著翔，翔感覺到殺氣所以就只好乖乖的開口吃了，折騰了半天終於把一盒小小的便當給吃完了，香緹快樂的站在水槽邊洗著便當盒，而翔卻是痛苦的趴在桌上。

「好了啦~真是的，對了，翔大哥，這裏有浴室可以洗澡吧？」香緹洗好了便當盒走到翔身邊問，翔也只是無力的抬起手指向其中一扇緊閉著的門，香緹高興的彎下身低下頭，親親的一吻，吻在了翔的臉頰上，「謝謝嘍~。」這一吻，頓時讓翔的臉整個發燙了起來，翔故作鎮定的趴在桌上，其實翔快樂的想當下就整個人跳起來抱住香緹，但是怕這會嚇壞了人家所以只好不安分的繼續趴在桌上。

夜深了，翔和香緹也都各自洗好了澡，翔獨自在地上鋪了條毯子，就這樣直接躺在地上睡了，床則是讓給了香緹睡，月光從不知何來的縫隙偷偷的溜進來，香緹順著光的方向看過去，還真的有一個小洞，香緹透過小洞望著外面，心裡想著姐姐的事，她知道，再怎麼想也是沒用了，「翔，你可以上來陪我睡嗎？」不知不覺的香緹竟然開口說了這句話，香緹說完後相當驚訝，但是翔卻是依舊躺在地上側著身子沒動。

「你不怕我趁你熟睡對你怎樣嗎？」正當香緹已為翔熟睡時，翔開口問了。

「不怕阿，反\正要怎樣的話你早就可以做了，何必等到我熟睡？所以快啦~上來陪我睡。」香緹完全忘了反對翔上來跟自己一起睡，反而是被翔的一問給激怒了，於是香緹愛面子的反駁道，說完後香緹也相當後悔，因為翔已經擠到她的身邊來了。

暖暖的、軟軟的，好舒服，熟睡的香緹整個人靠上了翔的身邊，而翔也熟睡了，他緊緊的抱著熟睡的香緹，香緹就這樣在翔溫暖的身子中熟睡。

===============================================

TO 小嶽 : 

妳呀~...

潛水好久了阿~...

感謝支持呀~...

我也會去看看小嶽你打的文章的~...

TO 小悠 : 

謝謝誇獎啦~...

((高興不知道該說什麼...>///<...

小悠打的詩也很棒阿~...

大家一起加油吧~...

感謝大家的支持~...

----------


## 阿翔

是啊，
翔才不生氣呢…*（奸笑）*
不過拜托哥真的真的不要讓翔怕人類啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊…
還要和人類同床！
唉…
算了啦算了啦…
麻煩哥下一次在人類想XX的時候讓翔殺了他！
其實想說一個秘密…
翔是不懂得做飯的說啊…=.="
還寫得滿不錯的，
但是被哥這麼一寫又覺得自己其實真的在現實生活中…
有點窩囊…

----------


## 諾藍

TO 翔 : 

哎呀呀...

我不會打到有XX這麼糟糕的地方啦~...

不過會不會做飯就沒差了...= =+...

只要連最簡單的煎蛋會做小北和小狐就會很幸福了...((什麼跟什麼阿?...

反正翔以後又不是要做廚師的...

會不會做飯自然就沒差拉~...

所以別再覺得自己不如其他獸啦~...

像我會打文章就不會畫畫阿~...

所以每個獸都有最會的東西和最不會的東西...

所以翔要快樂喔~....

謝翔弟的支持~...

我不會讓XX的是發生的啦~...XD

----------


## 阿翔

> TO 翔 : 
> 哎呀呀...
> 我不會打到有XX這麼糟糕的地方啦~...
> 不過會不會做飯就沒差了...= =+...
> 只要連最簡單的煎蛋會做小北和小狐就會很幸福了...((什麼跟什麼阿?...
> 反正翔以後又不是要做廚師的...
> 會不會做飯自然就沒差拉~...
> 所以別再覺得自己不如其他獸啦~...
> 像我會打文章就不會畫畫阿~...
> ...


沒有XX發生啊？
但是和人類什麼「同床睡覺」的已經是XX…
還有那個人類試圖「圬辱」翔…
小北和小狐就會很幸福？
唔…
你這什麼意思啊…*（猜疑）*
翔很…害怕喔…

----------


## 星空小克

哈哈~我就說用茶茶吧

茶茶雖然貴為版主，但是他是和善親民的(?)


不過話說~剛開始看到第一句我還以為香緹被幹掉了

第二句才知道原來如此XD

寫的不錯喔~

期待下一篇~~

----------


## 拉魯

這次沒有血腥劇情呢 小犬安心了一下
不過似乎在鋪陳其他劇情的說

小犬期待中 期待大大下篇 加油嚕！

----------


## 諾藍

TO 翔弟 : 

哈哈哈~...好好好~...

等下一篇吧~...

會讓翔和香緹分開睡的~...

至於小北和小狐為什麼會幸福...

因為翔喜歡她們阿~...

XDXD...

我沒亂說喔~...

因為這是開玩笑的~...

大家笑笑就好別當真呀~...XD

TO 小克哥 : 

小克哥真的被騙了~...xp...((被打...

這不可以和上一篇的時間倒流混在一起看喔~...

TO 洗澡拉魯 : ((因為到過來唸是魯拉...魯拉拉=洗澡...遭滅

血腥的阿~...

現在走溫馨路線...XD...

沒啦~...

血腥就在下一篇了~...

的確是有在撲下面的另一個劇情...

================================

已經到第二章嘍~...((樂...

感謝大家支持~...

日後還請大家多多關照~...((不是這樣說的吧= =...

----------


## 阿翔

> TO 翔弟 : 
> 
> 哈哈哈~...好好好~...
> 
> 等下一篇吧~...
> 
> 會讓翔和香緹分開睡的~...
> 
> 至於小北和小狐為什麼會幸福...
> ...


哥你討打是不是=.="
不要以為翔愛和平就不打獸啊…
翔…翔哪裡喜歡他們了…？
（天狼之音：你不要在這裡說打說殺的=.="）
翔才不是是是是是是是是是是是！*（此獸已瘋…）*

----------


## 諾藍

第二章

「光的淚滴，慢慢的滴落，火焰的中心，有著冰冷無情的心，冰冷的身軀，流下炙熱的淚滴，透明且無情的淚滴，乾涸，變成了一粒粒珍珠…光的淚滴，慢慢的滴落，火焰的中…。」幽暗的地下室裡，一個人拿著蠟燭，緩緩步下階梯，嘴裡不斷的重覆唸著一首聽都沒聽過的詩，底下是一間工作室，一間專門做蠟的雕像的工作室，此時工作檯上躺著兩件正等待著作業的素材，素材扭動著，像一條蟲般的不安分蠕動，「唉呀呀~，醒了啊，真是辛苦了。」步下階梯的人緩緩說著，此時素材聽到有人來了，更加的不安份激烈蠕動著，因為素材的眼睛和嘴巴都被矇住，所以無法叫喊也無法知道下來的人是誰，只能靠著剛剛那個人說的話判定他是男的。

「先別緊張嘛，先問你們兩個幾個問題。」黑矇矇的，只能感覺到有人站在自己前方，聽到聲音，更能確定那個人是站在自己前方，「嗯嗯，恩，嗯嗯嗯，恩。」現在的他只能從嘴裡發出這種聲音，他極度想趕快逃離這裏，但是被綁的死死的，他也只能不斷的掙扎著。

「別急嘛，先讓你們看個東西。」感覺到綁住眼睛的布條被解開拿下了，光線，一絲絲的光線透過他的眼皮進到了瞳孔，緩慢的睜開眼，雖然只是昏暗微弱的光線，但也刺痛了他的眼，因為他的正前方是一道火光，迅速的把眼皮閉上，等適應了光線之後又再度緩緩睜眼，在眼前的是一根蠟燭，站在面前的人是故意將蠟燭拿這麼靠近自己的，呼，一陣風吹過了蠟燭上端的火，撞上了他的臉，雖然火光熄了，但是瞳孔處於還在適應的狀態，眼前一片黑，頭有點暈眩，幾秒後視線漸漸恢復，暗黃色的空間，不明的黑色污漬噴濺在牆上，壁爐裡忽明忽暗的炭火使得這原本就詭異的空間更加的詭異，像四周看了一下，一個穿著警察制服的人正站在面前，右手上拿著以吹熄的蠟燭，左手指著一個方向，他順勢的往那個方向轉頭過去看。

熟悉的面孔，面熟的神情，一雙既害怕又孤獨的眼睛直盯著自己看，眼框邊充滿著的是淚水，炙熱的眼神看著自己，而看著自己的那雙眼睛的主人，不就是自己的弟弟嗎？

===============================================

清爽的早晨，鳥兒清脆的叫聲悠悠的傳進了香緹的耳裡，半睡半醒的香緹感覺到的是一陣毛軟軟的觸感，很蓬鬆，很溫暖，睜開了那懶洋洋的睡眼，在香緹眼前的是一團毛茸茸的黑色巨大物體，香緹感覺到很奇怪的慢慢推開物體遠離自己，好讓自己能夠看清楚，物體慢慢的遠離，能夠看到的也越來越清楚，一張狼樣的臉呈現在自己眼前，這個龐大的身軀不是別人，正是翔，香緹對這麼親近的接觸嚇到，她只記得她只有叫翔上來陪自己睡，她也不知道為什麼他們兩會抱在一起睡覺，「阿~！」所以香緹下意識的尖叫了起來，她真希望能夠回到昨晚，讓一切的事情都沒發生。

伴隨著香緹的尖叫聲，清爽的晨間，鳥兒的啼叫聲，漸漸消失了，原本的明亮也隨之暗沉，月亮緩緩從西邊升起，點點的繁星再次在深邃的藍眼眸裡發亮，皎潔的月光又再次的將深色的世界照亮，香緹的身旁現在只剩下棉被，翔則是側身的躺在不遠的地上，尖叫聲漸漸停止了，香緹看了看四周感到不可思議。

「怎麼了？不睡覺的躺在那邊尖叫，難道這是你們人類的習慣嗎？」翔聽到香緹躺在床上尖叫的聲音後有點不耐煩的問。

「不是，是很奇怪，現在明明早上的阿，怎麼…。」「大姐，你是在作夢喔？現在是晚上十一點多，時鐘在那邊自己看一下好不好。」翔打斷了香緹的話，伸長了手指著掛在牆上的鐘說。

「不是，這是真的，難道你不記得了嗎？」香緹更是疑惑的從床上坐起來看著背對著自己的翔，翔停頓了一下，大約有半晌都沒出聲，香緹也是，她正等著翔給她答案。

「好像，有這回事，我想起一點點，但不是記得很清楚就是了，這樣吧，先睡了，明早再說。」翔還是一樣側著身躺在地上，說完就拉了拉蓋在身上的被子，準備睡了，香緹也感到疑惑，雖然她記得自己應該已經睡醒了，但是現在全身感到好疲累，好像一整天沒睡都在忙樣的，所以香緹也乖乖躺回床上的睡了。

時間一分一秒的過了，天際邊慢慢露出了魚肚白，溫暖的陽光緩緩從縫隙中照入，照射在躺在床上的香緹，清晨的這種溫暖不炙熱的陽光照射在睡眠者的身上，是這晨間在享受不過的了，香緹懶洋洋的翻了個身，繼續的躲在被窩裡讓溫暖的陽光照射著賴床，這真的很舒服，茲茲茲~的煎蛋聲從廚房裡傳出，廚房裡則是傳來了陣陣的咖啡香和煎蛋的香氣，「香緹大姐，可以起來吃早餐了。」待土司從烤箱中烤好時，翔先到房中將還賴床中的香緹叫醒，隨後就回去準備剩下的東西了，香緹自暖和的被窩裡鑽出，一頭散亂的頭髮，搔了搔頭來到浴室裡盥洗，清香的咖啡香充滿了室內，熱騰騰剛煎好的荷包蛋，一片烤的恰好的香脆土司，上面放著一塊不大不小的奶油，用盤子裝好，精緻的西式早餐好了，香緹也正好來到廚房，聞著早餐的香氣，頓時整個人的精神也跟著來了，但肚子卻是大唱著空城計，香緹坐下來慢慢的享用早餐，而翔從房中拿出一台筆記型電腦，放到了桌上，連上網路，手上拿起土司放到嘴裡吃著，登入帳號密碼，連上網誌看著文章，網誌上新增了一篇文章，但是翔好像不是第一個觀看的人，發表文章時間是今天凌晨四點，真不曉得哪個夜貓子沒睡覺七早八早的就已經當了下一個預定死者，「對了翔大哥，你位什麼叫我大姐阿，你看起來應該比我大阿？」香緹看著正在用電腦中的翔，突然想到了這個問題。

「呃…老實說，香緹大姐，我比你小太多了，因為種族關係，所以長的跟人類成年者一樣高大。」翔聽到香緹這樣問不覺的停頓了一下，因為翔以為香緹早就知道自己比她大了，聽到香緹這樣一問翔才發現，從頭到尾香緹真的都一直叫他大哥。

「呃…喔。」香緹聽到了這樣的回答也停頓了一下，畢竟真的是差太多了，「對了，你還記得昨晚的事嗎？」香緹又想到了昨晚所發生的奇怪事件，所以又開口的問了。

「昨晚…喔，妳是說…那件事阿，這我也不清楚，可能要問我哥。」翔一邊咬著土司雙手不停的在鍵盤上起起落落的快速打著字，香緹看翔好像很忙的樣子，所以也就沒有再說什麼了，看著翔的臉，真的有那一種說不上來的稚氣感，越看香緹越覺著迷。

「香緹大姐，妳做什麼直盯著我看，是不是我臉上沾到東西了？」翔注意到了香緹的視線直盯著自己瞧，於是停下動作問香緹，但是香緹沒反應，她完全的沉醉於了翔那稚氣中帶有點成熟的臉龐。

「香緹大姐~，在嗎？」「阿！阿？什麼事？」翔又叫了香緹第二次，這次香緹終於從沉醉中醒過來了。

「怎麼了嗎？我的臉，看妳一直盯著我的臉看。」翔疑惑的問香緹。

「沒有，沒什麼，突然感覺你很可愛而以。」香緹依然直盯著翔的臉看，這讓翔有點無言的難為情，「對了，香緹大姐，妳看看這邊文章。」翔把電腦轉過方向，推到香緹的面前，一來是想要讓香緹不要再一直盯著自己看，二來是想讓香緹知道一下又有新犧牲者了，香緹拉過電腦，一篇網誌，漆黑的網誌背影，新增了一篇詭譎的文章，標題打著〝活體蠟雕 － 言筧〞，「言筧？有沒有意賅阿？」香緹打趣著問到，而翔則是坐在對面一臉無言的吃著荷包蛋看著香緹，香緹笑了笑接著繼續移動滑鼠滾輪觀看文章。

----------


## 阿翔

首先第一個意見…
很短=.="
但是還好那個人類沒「黏」過來了^^
下一篇會有血嗎？
翔想看~
（天狼之音：你變態啊你！）
期待下一篇ing~

----------


## 諾藍

重新編輯中...請稍候...

----------


## 阿翔

還是沒有血=.="…
話說哥翔有一點意見喔~
哥你其實應該是想描述兩個人的想法吧？
也許一個人用一種顏色會較好…
應該會較容易看懂^^
就這樣，
期待下一章ing XD

----------


## 星空小克

這篇有一個很大的缺點

就是第一人稱的視角用的很混亂

會讓讀者常常會有"搞不清楚現在是誰"的狀況出現

其他的都也還寫的不錯~

行刑的部份可以敘述的在更詳細些..可能會比較好

一起加油吧~^^

P.S 聽說神奇山谷&可愛郎殺手最新回連一個字都還沒碰的傢伙(被埋掉)

----------


## 諾藍

喔喔感謝小克哥和翔的意見~...

下次會改進的~...

嗯...還是乾脆重打一篇算了~"~...

我也覺得這一篇好像很爛...

好...決定了...那就再重打一篇~...

上面那一篇我會移掉~...

就期待下次的補上來了~...
((不知道又要等多久...

----------


## a70701111

好久沒回來，今天一看，諾藍的寫法似乎也沒有很大的變化。
不過形容詞變多了，動作部分就少了。(很正常)
但是……該怎麼說……
可能是對話的部分也有問題吧，中間的符號似乎太多了。
把文字的張力給減弱，而且乍看之下，會覺得對話變成文章裡面的其中一部分阿。

----------


## 諾藍

2-1

隆隆作響的機器聲，迴盪在我的耳邊，眼前一片黑矇矇的，因為已經被綁起來遮住眼了，手腳也被綁住，甚至連那聲音的唯一出口 － 嘴巴，也緊緊的被布條綁住。

我現在僅能發出的聲音也只有嗯嗯嗯的聲音，附近身邊傳來的盡是些機器運作的嗡嗡聲，雖然聲音不大，但一樣的聲音不斷重複著讓我感到很煩燥。

我知道自己旁邊還有另一個人，這是因為他從我醒來後就一直不斷的掙扎，鐵鍊的撞擊聲和我現在僅能發出的一樣的哀號聲，我此刻也是一樣不斷的掙扎著，不過從聲音聽的出來，隔壁那位他掙扎的比我激烈。

叩叩叩，好像有人下來了，「淚滴…落…火焰…心…冰冷…心…身軀…流下…無情…淚…乾涸變成…珍珠…。」機器的吵雜聲害的我只能斷斷續續的聽到片段，那個人走下了階梯，正慢慢的往我靠近，內心無限的恐懼不知該如何說明，現在能做的也只剩下拼命的掙扎。

「先別緊張嘛，先問你們兩個幾個問題。」走下樓的那個人，口氣輕快的對我們說，聽的出來他非常的興奮，因為說到最後他的最後幾個字的音還有些微的上揚，我們可是怕到要死耶！所以我們更加的用力掙扎著。

「別急嘛，先讓你們看個東西。」他慢慢的走到了我的面前，隨後又走到了隔壁那位的身邊，一陣沉寂，只剩機器的吵雜聲，大約五秒吧，我感覺到他走到我面前，他的手伸到我腦袋後面摸索著，眼前突然一陣輕鬆。

布條終於被解下了，睜開那已久不見光的雙眼，但試再我眼前卻是一道更熾熱的光，害我得重新閉上眼睛適應，之後在睜開眼，終於看清楚了那是什麼光，原來是一根蠟燭，那個人真的很無聊耶。

呼，一陣風吹過蠟燭吹熄了燭光，彈上了我的臉，在適應強光之後又突然的失去光芒，害得我暫時失明頭又有點暈暈的，這真的是，所有的圈圈叉叉頓時充斥了整個心裡頭。

當視線再度恢復時看到的只是又黑又髒的地下室，牆上有著黑色不明液體噴灑過的痕跡，明顯的猜的出來那已經乾掉了，我再次將視線移回站在我面前的男子身上，他穿著一件制服，一件警局的制服，右手上拿著剛剛才吹熄的蠟燭，通常警察都是來救人的，但是面前這位警察，從他臉上那邪惡詭異的笑容中就看的出來，他不是來救人的，而是來殺人的。

這時我注意到了他的左手指著一個方向，於是我順著方向轉頭過去看，慢慢出現在眼前的，熟悉的面孔，熟悉的眼神，熟悉的身高，那個被綁在旁邊的人，不正是我弟弟嗎？他正用著那充滿炙熱淚光的眼神看著我，我頓時也不知道該做什麼反應。

在我回過神後，才發現他一直盯著我看，不知道被看了多久，突然覺得全身渾身不對勁有一種怪怪的感覺，但是又說不出那是什麼感覺。

「請問你喜不喜歡你弟弟阿？」那個人開口了，看著他一臉陰沉的笑，不只恐怖的感覺，更有一種變態的感覺，而且他又問了一個這種奇怪的問題。

問這種我喜不喜歡我弟弟這種怪問題，真是夠了，每天一下課就一直黏著我，每件事也都要跟我搶，誰會喜歡他阿，所以我簡潔的回答了那個人「不會。」

只見那個人走到工具台邊，從桌上拿起尖嘴鉗，「你應該知道這是尖嘴鉗吧？但是你知道這是要用來做什麼的嗎？」最後的幾個字尾音又上揚了，讓人聽了更覺得他不只是個變態。

問我知不知道這要做什麼，平常是知道啦，但是在這種情況下我哪知道你要做什麼，看著他朝弟弟的身後走去，一臉詭笑的樣子讓他看起來更加的像是一個變態。

奇怪，弟弟怎麼好像在掙扎，而且好像感到很害怕，等等，該不會…，你…你要拔他的指甲，你到底在做什麼，就算我不喜歡他也不行這樣阿。

「對了對了，你希不希望你弟弟消失啊？」他一邊拔著指甲一邊又問了問題，臉上還是剛剛那個的變態樣，看了真的很討厭，這時他還伸舌頭舔了舔唇邊，真是夠了，已經可以百分之百確定他是變態了。

指甲好像已經拔掉了，弟弟他看起來好像非常的痛，還有問題？問我希不希望弟弟消失在我面前，「當然希望。」，這樣就沒有人會跟我搶東…。

話才剛說完，馬上又見到弟弟痛苦的掙扎著，而那個人臉上有露出了不耐煩的表情，好像弟弟這樣的掙扎著會破壞他的心情似的。

這…「……。」在我還沒開口前他又已經拔掉弟弟的無名指指甲了，因為，他拔完之後，就將弟弟轉過身來，而我發現弟弟的左手小指和無名指正流著血絲，則在上面原本就幾乎看不見的指甲，更是消失了，弟弟他還是一樣非常痛苦的掙扎著，弟弟，真的是對不起你了。

他彎腰撿起在地上的一片片指甲，十個問題全數問完了，弟弟十根手指上的指甲也全數不見了，好奇怪的感覺，我明明不想再看到弟弟受到傷害了，但是為什麼，為什麼我每次回答出來的答案，卻每每總是讓弟弟受到了痛苦，我好難受我不想要這樣，再這樣下去弟弟他會死的，我不要這樣。

我再次的抬頭看了一下已經昏迷的弟弟，他早在被拔第四片指甲時就昏過去了，現在弟弟的十根手指前端佈滿的是細細的鮮血血絲，我內心掙扎著，我不想要這樣，這時我看見剛剛走掉的那個人回來了，他手上提著一桶桶子，裡面應該裝滿了水，因為有些許的液體灑出來了，他提著水桶放到了弟弟的面前，低下頭四處尋找著東西，最後他走向一處暗角，從那邊拿出了一個瓢子，但是瓢子的形狀崎嶇，明顯的使用過一段時間了。

「來最後問你一個問題，你現在最想保護的人是誰？」那個人拿著瓢子走到我面前問了這個奇怪的問題，看他一臉詭笑的樣子肯定又不知道在想什麼了。

「當然是保護我弟弟。」這句話，我不知道憋了多久，現在我終於有勇氣可以說出來了。

「你確定，那你願意帶替他成為我的藝術品嗎？」他走向了弟弟，手上的瓢子從桶子裡舀起了些液體，然後大力的潑向了弟弟，我瞪大著眼看他，他只是笑笑的跟我說，「放心，這是水，很純很純的水，對了你還沒回答喔，你願意帶替你弟弟成為我的藝術品嗎？」

我慌了，心裡亂了，心裡完全不知道在想些什麼，當下我很想保護弟弟他，但是，我又很怕會就這樣死去，我還沒交過女朋友耶！

「我不要。」這句話我不知道為什麼就這樣的說出口，嗚嗚嗚~的聲音從旁邊傳來，我轉頭過去看，弟弟醒了，全身濕淋淋的，弟弟好像聽到了剛剛我和他的對談，我不知道該怎麼做，我選擇了沉默。

「好好好，不錯。」只見那個人開心的推出一台機器，看起來很像吸塵器，再後面拖著一桶桶子，裡面好像也裝滿了許多液體，他解下了弟弟嘴上的布條。

「哥哥。」這是我在弟弟嘴被封上前聽到的最後他叫我的聲音，這聲音一直排回在心頭上，語氣中那哽咽的聲音，帶著已經掙扎到極限的喉嚨撒啞聲，不斷的一刀一刀的割在我心頭上，那個人不是拿其他東西封住弟弟的嘴巴，而是拿快乾，弟弟他不知道是死心了不想出聲，還是已經無所謂了，因為弟弟他連掙扎都不想掙扎了，就乖乖的讓那個人把嘴給封上，。

那個人一臉失望的拿起機器的管線一頭，打開開關，看著機器的後頭桶子裡不斷的冒出熱氣，那應該是溫度極高的液體，他將管線架設在弟弟的頭頂上，隨後那個人又拿來了兩塊不知道是不是強化玻璃的東西，整體看起來就像個模子，他將它套上了弟弟，上頭有一個開口剛好容納管線，然後開啟管線開關，一道炙熱的液體就這樣從弟弟的頭上澆了下去，弟弟被炙熱的液體一碰到便開始拼命的在模子裡掙扎，看起來好痛苦，液體漸漸的淹沒了弟弟的腳踝，我…我看不下去了。

「住手！給我住手！不要在傷害我弟弟了，我願意，我願意代替他！求你不要再傷害他了！」我用盡所有的精神力氣大聲的嘶吼著，我現在只希望可以替弟弟做點什麼，至少，能讓他留下來，就連我的份一起留下來吧，再我喊出這句話時心裡早已做好準備。

只見那個人從原本一臉失望的表情轉換成開心的模樣，隨後打開了關住弟弟的模子，原本已經淹沒至膝蓋的液體，一瞬間全傾瀉而出了，隨後液體慢慢凝固，看來那個好像是蠟，而弟弟此時則是又因受不了又再次的昏了過去。

那個人將我的嘴也用了快乾給封上了，然後將我的雙手上的布條也給解了下來，只剩下雙腳被固定在懸浮的鐵板上，不是用綁的，而是硬生生的用大補釘給釘上的，弟弟的則不是，他只是被單純的用鐵鍊給綁住，雙腳在我醒過來時早已失去知覺所以也不痛，反正我現在做什麼也沒用了，他將管線移到我這邊頭上，又將模子套上了我身邊，清晰的看的見外面，也感覺的到自己所呼出的氣附著在上面，隨後又將管線塞到了模子裡。

咭的一聲，那個人打開了管線，「恩~恩~。」那些液體不只是炙熱，甚至可以說滾燙，我受不了的發出痛苦的低鳴聲，眼角慢慢流出了些許的淚水，但很快的就淹沒至那些蠟裡頭了，不知不覺已經淹過我的膝蓋了，我努力的睜開眼看的外面，只看見那個人陰沉的笑著，他解開了弟弟身上的鐵鍊，看來一開始他就打算放弟弟走。

已經淹到胸部了，現在已經完全沒有知覺了，我依然努力的睜著演想看清楚外面，但是我想我累了，視線越來越模糊，鼻子可以聞到那有點怪味道的蠟味了，很快的也淹過了鼻頭，我不能呼吸了，我現在還是強睜著眼想看外面，最後看到的只是弟弟的背影，弟弟正被那個人扛到外面，視線模糊了，是水氣，蠟漸漸的淹過了眉頭，我看著白森森的蠟液，外面的一切也都被隔絕了，就連最後依斯的氣習也用盡了，我昏厥過去了。

不知道過了多久，我發現我還沒死可以自由的呼吸，但眼前還是白森森的一片，這應該不是失明，因為我還可以看到白森森視線的對面有一團團的黑影移動著，我想我成型了，現在應該正被擺在哪個藝術館裡展覽吧，真希望我可以知道我是被朔造成一個怎樣的藝術品。

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
重新編輯的出爐了~...

之前還真是抱歉~...

還請大家重新看過一次...

再次的給小的批評與意見吧~...^^"...

TO 小迪 :

嗯嗯~...

算是在練習新打法吧...

所以最近文章看起來好像都變的怪怪的...

小的會繼續加油的...

----------


## CYBER

恐X蠟像館...(抖
在YOXXXBE看過經典片段，永生難忘
那傻龍不才想提出說~最後兩段ˊˇˋ

倒數第二段「了」好多
可能是個人感官上的問題吧?但是給我很多結束文章或段落的感覺
可是看下去又一直看到了了了了了...囧rz

倒數幾段哥哥變的十分冷靜，雖然說幾乎全身被束縛，不過應該是心急如焚加上無謂抵抗XD"?尤其這種生死瞬間。

所以我也不覺得說...最後一句他會想自己到底變成了什麼藝術品，就算想到，也要等讀者緊張的情緒過後。換句話說，就是這位蠟像存活了好一段時間且讓讀者發現「他怎麼還沒死XD???」。

所以咧~~最後一段可以拉長3倍吧(何也?!)，醒來時發覺全身密不通風的描述且無法行動的窘境，回想方才的情況，進而到對弟弟的著急心痛或著是猜想弟弟之後會怎麼樣等等，在考慮到自己以後怎麼辦和對未知的恐懼，不過根據某電影，大都死路一條=▽=?

這種東西不是每個人都能體驗的所以要深刻描寫啊!!!!!!(被打飛
嗚...不小心就開始自大了，好丟臉啊|||
要逃命了0.=.0|||

以上，聽聽就好切勿當真。(逃啊~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
因為許多地方的認知實在是見仁見智因人而異啊

期待諾藍的新文喔ˇ十分的感謝分享。

----------


## 諾藍

TO CYBER :

感謝建議~...

我會參考的~...

作家大部分本來就是靠讀者在不斷的改進前進...

所以批評沒關係~...

我會心存感激的接受的~...

感謝支持~...

----------


## 星空小克

個人看過恐怖蠟像館

一點都不恐怖阿囧

這篇比前一篇已經進步很多了

但還是有一些小缺點

繼續加油吧~

----------


## 諾藍

2 – 2

藝術館內陳列著各式各樣的藝術品，有小到不能再小的袖珍展覽，也有大到不能再大的室外巨大藝術。

更有各種不可思議的藝術創作，用各種深淺不一的軟木塞所拼成的巨畫，用從冰庫裡搬出的大型冰塊所雕刻出來的冰雕。

當然，這一些冰雕不是放在室溫，而是有著另一特殊展覽室，入內參觀時必須穿上厚重的雪衣，以免凍傷了，參觀完出來時再脫下雪衣，畢竟那是館內所準備的共用物品。

其中參觀人氣指數最旺的就是不久前才新開放的，蠟雕藝術展，但是這間展覽室有限制，凡有心臟病及重大疾病者請勿入內觀賞，未滿十五歲之小朋友需有成人陪同觀賞的奇怪限制。

藝術品簡簡單單的只有四件，但卻是館內人氣最高的，一名身穿艷裝的女子站在一個名為【兄弟情】的蠟雕作品前。

作品呈現出的是戰爭過後，兩名流離失所的兄弟互相依偎著，但是無情的戰爭帶走了哥哥的一隻手和一隻腳。

而弟弟被帶走的則是性命，哥哥用僅剩一隻手抱著弟弟，用僅剩的一隻腳跪在地上對天無聲的怒吼著。

女子身手觸及了蠟雕中的弟弟，隨後搖了搖頭，又將手往哥哥的蠟雕身上移去，她讀出了他的記憶。

曾經被關於地下室，隨後看著弟弟被折磨，最後成為藝術品擺放至此供人觀賞，女子無聲的請聽著〝哥哥〞的記憶。

「來來來，各位請往這邊走，這裡是本館中最受歡迎的蠟雕藝術展…。」一群人安靜的往蠟雕展的方向走來，女子趕緊收回放在蠟雕上的手，裝作一副若無其事的樣子走出了蠟雕展示間，隨後也沒看其他的藝術品就逕自的離開了。

走出了藝術館，女子撥了通電話，但是電話的那一頭沒人回應。

掛上電話，女子拐進一條小巷裡，不知道在身後跟隨多久的一抹黑影也隨之轉進去。

「喵~。」牆上蹲著一隻小花貓，對著進來的人發出了一聲可愛的貓叫聲，隨後轉身躍下了牆的另一邊。

一個人站在巷口，一條死巷，沒有其他出路，沒有其他遮蔽物，但是剛剛走進來的女子卻消失了。

〝翻牆？不可能，牆這麼高，一個女子怎麼可能就這樣粗魯的翻過去。〞站在巷口的人疑惑的想著。

＊  ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊ ＊

「唉呦。」翻過了牆的另一頭，落下的地方卻是一堆垃圾，女子站起了身一臉厭惡的拍了拍身上的髒污，但是卻拍不掉，因為那是口香糖，口香糖緊緊的黏在衣服上。

女子更是氣憤的走出了小巷，誰知道，才一剛出巷口，就迎面撞上跑過來的一個小孩，而且手上還拿著冰淇淋。

冰淇淋與衣服做了親密的接觸，小孩跌坐在地上哭號，小孩的母親則是滿臉歉疚的邊扶起小孩邊向女子道歉。

女子無奈的拿過婦人好心遞過來的衛生紙，擦了擦身上的冰淇淋。

婦人和小孩已經走遠，女子則繼續在原地擦著不會乾淨的冰淇淋髒污，慢慢彎腰往下擦沾到鞋子上的冰淇淋。

經過的男性則是一臉色像的直盯著女子瞧，並不是因為女子身上髒污的關係，而是女子身上的艷裝是一件開著高衩的旗袍，彎腰的同時，自然就流露出了【線條美】。

女子在感受到許多怪異的眼光後，很自然的站直了身子，挺起了傲人的雙峰。

這個舉動不只讓路過的男性一個接一個的撞上電線杆，還讓經過的女子氣的直跺腳，走過的情侶女生更是用手大力的捏著男生的耳根。

女子臉上露出了陽光般璀璨的笑容，在這寒冬裡，穿著豔裝的開高衩旗袍已經夠嚇人了，再加上這有如春天陽光般的甜美笑容。

讓她走在接上引起每個人的注意，幾乎沒有人注意到她身上的那微不足道，幾乎要用電子顯微鏡才能看到的污點。

女子走了一段路之後又轉進一條小巷裡，一樣的人不見了，小小的巷弄裡只見到一隻高傲優雅的小貓自在的走著。

躍上牆頭，消失在牆的另一邊。

※  ※  ※  ※  ※  ※  ※  ※

無止境的鮮血，味道濃郁而香甜，坐臥在大樓樓頂窺視，窺視著一群平凡無庸的人類們。

揮了揮披風，感受霧都倫敦的風，夾雜著一切混亂的霧之風。

躍下樓頂，堅利的爪，滋意的掠過獨者的頭頂，鮮血的味道濃烈的流露出來。

再也壓抑不住的衝動，克制不了的欲望，一瞬間傾瀉而出，低著頭，細細品嘗著，品嚐著香濃的鮮血。

「卡！不對不對，表情要再猙獰一點，在更可怕一點，還有你，@#$%^&*…。」

〝喔~拜託！真的是給他有夠乾…爽的氣候趕著羚羊感受微風吹拂，看著草枝隨風擺的！〞

導演又開始在那裡囉哩巴唆的一大堆了，真不知道他知不知道，我可是貨真價實的吸血鬼耶！

只是從很幾百萬年前就再也沒有吸血這個儀式了，吸血也不過就是一年當中吸血鬼的成年禮，一年也才一次，真不知道人類怎麼把它變成我們滋意殺生的。

翁~翁~翁~，從帶來的包包裡傳出了來電震動的聲音，真不知道是誰打來的，難道他不知道本大爺我正在忙嗎？

接也懶的接了，就讓它自個兒在那響吧，反正最後一定會掛掉電話的。

※  ※  ※  ※  ※  ※  ※  ※

鈴~鈴~鈴~，才剛掛上電話馬上又有人打來了，坐在椅子上的獸真的很不想伸手去拿起話筒接聽，但最後還是拿起來了。

「喂？怎麼…。」

「小藍~。」話還沒說完就有另一隻獸撲到了坐在椅子上的獸身上，搖擺的尾巴就這麼剛好切斷了電話。

「阿！是小冰阿，下課回來了阿，你先去旁邊等一下好不好，我先忙。」坐在椅子上的獸頭上冒出許多大小不依的汗珠。

「小冰~，好了啦~人家諾在忙。」此時又有另一隻水藍色的獸走了進來，把小冰給帶了出去。

「謝謝，煌，小冰你就先照顧一下了喔。」諾藍頭上再次冒出更多的汗珠。

煌把小冰帶出去之後，諾藍回撥了剛才的那通電話，解釋著剛才所發生的事，接著回到正題，但是電話才講沒幾分鐘，隔壁的房間又傳出了爭吵的聲音。

諾藍拿著無線電話到隔壁房間，只看見小冰極力的想出去到隔壁房間找諾藍，而煌則是在後面拉著。

諾藍滿頭無言的汗珠走進去，坐下來搔著小冰的肚子，然後煌慢慢走過來賴在諾藍的身邊。

「哥，你家那兩隻又在吵架啦？」電話的另一頭傳來翔的聲音。

「沒有啦，只是有點小問題，對了，你不是說有事要問我？」諾藍一樣滿頭的無言汗珠。

「喔喔，是想要問哥說……。阿~~~~~~~！」電話那一頭傳來了一個女生的尖叫聲，隨後電話又被切斷了。

__________________________？？廢話...___________________

我承認啦...

這一篇我有點不知道在打什麼...

不過是算是有點關鍵的一篇吧...

還有...

我承認最後那一段閃光彈投很大...

所以那一段大家就跳過別看了吧~...((遭埋...

----------


## CYBER

不會啦XD 這是常有的劇情過渡期
畫漫畫也常常有這種
乍看之下好像是眾角色的一些平常無高潮的鏡頭
其實暗藏不少玄機和伏筆...0.=.0
相信諾藍也是這樣安排的ˇ 對吧對吧~(眾:少自以為!
期待下篇ˇ

----------


## 諾藍

> 不會啦XD 這是常有的劇情過渡期
> 畫漫畫也常常有這種
> 乍看之下好像是眾角色的一些平常無高潮的鏡頭
> 其實暗藏不少玄機和伏筆...0.=.0
> 相信諾藍也是這樣安排的ˇ 對吧對吧~(眾:少自以為!
> 期待下篇ˇ


是嗎是嗎?...

我是想到就打出來的...

之後才去想之後的劇情...

所以常有些怪怪的劇情...@.@"

不過一樣很感謝你的支持喔~...^^...

----------


## 星空小克

> 是嗎是嗎?...
> 
> 我是想到就打出來的...
> 
> 之後才去想之後的劇情...
> 
> 所以常有些怪怪的劇情...@.@"
> 
> 不過一樣很感謝你的支持喔~...^^...


你寫作的方法跟我好類似

我都是靈感一來就邊打邊想

因為劇情在我腦中不是文字

是隨時可以停格的影片XD

----------


## 諾藍

耶耶~...

小克哥學我~...((被打...XP...

好像是這樣沒錯耶~...

停格的影片~...

一樣感謝小克哥的支持喔~...

----------


## 冰狼IceWolf

這個=                  =+
內容好像跟當初講的不太一樣喔.....
正常情況下....
那隻獸應該沒有什麼機率碰到冰狼的....
因為都在隱密的狀態下找小藍=              =+
看來有件事好像很明顯了=                              =
本來不太想說的說XDD
冰狼實在不知道該說什麼......
..........
那....
請小藍繼續打下去吧.....
期待接下來的內容.......

----------


## 諾藍

2 – 3

無情的戰火，蔓延的熱情火無情的吞噬了一切生命。

「哥哥~。」小小的角落裡傳出來了微弱的聲音

「弟弟，你在哪裡？」你急切的找尋著弟弟，但完全的不知道他在何處，四處張望著，一片虛無，房子只剩下一片擋風的牆，高樓只剩下空虛的骨架，露出了露天辦公室。

渾身是傷，你用著只剩下的唯一一隻左手臂拚命的翻開瓦礫堆，指甲，哪裡來的指甲？只剩下滲出鮮血的手指，散落在瓦礫堆中的鮮血，也澆不熄殘酷的戰火。

落下的淚水，誰來安慰自己？

「弟弟~。」你再次的大喊，但是刺耳的轟炸聲掩住了你的叫喊，無人回應，傷感湧現。

你站在原本還是個「家」的廢墟裡，現在的這個地方，應該的位置是弟弟當時來不及逃走的房間，應該吧，自己不確定的繼續挖著。

「哥，是你嗎？哥。」聲音小小的，你卻聽的很清楚。

繼續拚命的往下挖，木質的箱子一角，這個是…，你很確定聲音就是從這裡傳出來的。

「不要怕，弟弟，哥我馬上就來救你。」你向四處張望了一下，一根鐵撬，不，不對，那是鐵棍，只是形狀剛好彎成了像鐵撬。

用僅剩的左手撿起了鐵棍，你奮力的將鐵棍插進了已經變形的衣櫥頂蓋，奮力的往下壓，沒動進，不放棄的再試了一次，一樣的結果。

「弟弟，等我，我馬上救你出來。」在一次的你奮力向下壓，但是只剩一隻手的力量，又怎麼打開這已變形的衣櫥？

「不要，我不要，我不要這樣。」沒有放棄的繼續奮力的使力，但這對一個年幼的你來說又能怎樣？更何況已經失去了一條手臂，就更完全沒辦法使全力。

你繼續固執的出力，但是已斷掉的右手手臂傷口只是反抗的湧出更多的鮮血。

力氣漸漸的從你身上消逝，死神的誘惑，沒辦法抗拒，想投入的懷抱，是如此的無情。

轟隆，一陣激烈的震動，不遠處投下了一炸彈，身體如羽毛般緩慢墜落，地層塌陷了，為什麼下面有一個空處？你心中冒出了無限的疑惑，從來不知道這裡有這麼一處空曠的地洞，動也不能動的躺著，你已經完全感覺不出痛覺了。

衣櫃，旁邊，伸手，弟弟。

對，現在的你還不能死，弟弟還在衣櫃裡你等著你救他出來。

你奮力的爬起身，等等不對，你爬不起來，你的左腳被剛剛落下的重石壓住了，雖然你感覺不到痛，但是看到自己的腳壓在下面，心裡還是出現了一陣幻想痛覺。

可惡，明明就在不遠處了，你眼巴巴的望著明明就在不遠處的衣櫥，弟弟明明就在那邊而已，為什麼自己那麼沒用！你自責著自己，但這也沒有幫助。

你看了看壓住腳的重石，用著左手推了推，沒有動，大概也推不動了吧，在看看壓在下面的腳，大概也已經廢了吧。

你奮力的抽動了身體，一絲絲的左腳肌肉藕斷絲連般的連著身體，鮮血則是不間斷的持續冒出，現在的一切對你來說都不要緊了。

拖著身子，右腳奮力的在瓦礫堆中踢著幫助前進，左手則是一把又一把的抓著地面向前進，你身上的傷又多了起來，但是你已都沒了知覺，鮮血已流成了一條小河，順著瓦礫堆慢慢往下流向了無盡的盡頭。

雙手終於碰到了衣櫥的把手，慢慢的拉開，沒反應，不對，怎麼會沒反應，弟弟呢？你的心慌了起來，不該是這樣的。

探頭往裡面看，弟弟正舒服的熟睡著呢，伸手摸了摸弟弟稚嫩的臉龐，凹陷了下去，胸部沒有起伏，不知道是多久以前就已經死了，但是為什麼還聽的到他的聲音？難道是他死之前還一直惦記著你這個哥哥？

你的視線漸漸模糊了，慢慢的再也看不清前方。

「不該是這樣的，不要。」不知道哪來的力氣，你將弟弟一把拉出了衣櫃，讓他舒服的靠在你身上，讓他感受著自己已失去的體溫，你跪坐在地上，雖然只剩一隻腳，但動作很明顯的你是跪著的。

用著僅剩的左手撐著弟弟的頭，好讓他可以聽到已經近乎停止的自己心跳，只希望弟弟可以再次的活過來，不在乎要犧牲什麼，就算要拿你這條命來換你也願意。

你模糊的視線漸漸清晰了，一片草原，微風徐徐的吹，弟弟正在你懷你熟睡著，還依然可以清晰的聽見他在打鼾。

一片一望無際的草原上，一顆樹，你倚靠著樹幹，弟弟則是舒服的趴在胸口睡著。

「嗚…。」弟弟抬起了頭，輕柔著眼睛。

「你醒拉？」你輕輕用右手搓著弟弟蓬鬆散亂的頭髮。

「哥哥不要搓了啦~。」弟弟拉住了你的手，然後順了順自己的頭髮。

「呵呵~好高興，這一切只是夢。」你高興的看著弟弟，弟弟臉上也是滿臉洋溢著幸福。

空氣中再次的吹來徐徐微風，天使的羽毛，由你的眼前輕輕飄落，不多，但是好美。

靜靜的和弟弟欣賞著，欣賞這一幅不思議美景，真希望時間停止在此。

你心裡這樣的期望著，因為這樣弟弟就不會再消失了。

這一刻，時間停了，如你所願的停止了。

你擁護著弟弟，沉睡了，草原也消失了，天使羽毛，散落在你與弟弟的身邊。

地面再次的塌陷了下來，灰燼灑落身上，毫無生氣的動也不動，天空降下了天使般的溫熱雨水，雨水將一切凝固，地洞被修補了起來，你與弟弟的身上都淋上了雨水。

雨水慢慢的乾涸，原來這不是雨水，是天空的悲傷眼淚，它乾涸了一切，如蠟般的停止不動的液體，凝固了，將這一瞬間你與弟弟的幸福，全凝固了起來，並記錄了下來，永遠的記錄下來。

===============================================

香緹看完了文章，翔正在講電話，香緹的眼淚不盡的往下滑落。

突然從桌角邊冒出了一個橢圓形的黑色不明物體，有著細長的觸鬚，以快速的速度朝著香緹逼近，但是香緹沒有注意到。

黑色物體緩緩爬上手臂，毛毛的觸感，香緹低頭一看，天阿！是蟑螂！而且牠還正在自己的手臂上，一陣比一陣更毛個觸感，一個比一個利害的寒戰。

「啊~！」香緹尖叫著隨手揮了揮，把蟑螂甩掉了。

翔聽到香緹尖叫後馬上掛上電話，轉頭看香緹，只見她臉色鐵青的盯著前方，旁邊還有一個小小的黑色物體正游移著，翔的臉上瞬間出現了三條線暗沉了下來，便用了火焰將黑色可惡的小蟲子殺死。

----------


## 幻兒

我來支持亂入了(炸)

這就是恐怖文章的魅力...(默
很怕，可是卻很想看下去...
有前面有段分屍的部分我直接跳過沒看了...
抱歉XD" 我只有看前面一點點而已，就胸前兩塊肉切掉而已。
似乎形容的很精采呢XD"
可惜我沒有勇氣看下去。

諾藍的小說很吸引人呀！
我想知道那個摸著蠟像館裡面那的蠟像就能知道他人記憶的女人是誰，
想知道穿著旗袍前凸後翹的女人是誰，
想知道場景轉換後由諾藍、翔等人的那個地方是哪裡，
想知道香緹的最後下場會是如何...
想知道...(噢，想知道的事情好像太多了)
當然，也想知道翔是不是最後會把香緹殺了...

不過似乎以現在的情況來看，香緹是女主角？
而且我也不太懂她姐姐現在到底是死是活...
因該是我太笨還沒辦法了解時光倒轉的敘述方式吧XD"

----------


## 諾藍

首先先感謝幻兒的支持~...^^

分屍的地方阿...

我描述的應該沒有茶恐怖啦...

不過如果你覺得我描述的比茶恐怖的話我樂意接受...XD...




> 我想知道那個摸著蠟像館裡面那的蠟像就能知道他人記憶的女人是誰， 
> 想知道穿著旗袍前凸後翹的女人是誰，


這兩個是同一個~...

之後呢...

他會出現...

就慢慢等吧...

((話說好像沒獸注意到上一章有一隻吸血鬼...

嗯...翔是在人界...

我則是再另一個異界...

翔也是從異界跑過去的...=ˇ=...

翔 : 是被你騙過去的!!!!!!

至於其他的~...

不便告知...^^...

香緹是女主角沒錯...

至於他姐姐...

秘密...

----------


## 諾藍

死網亡誌(3)

深黑的夜裡，野獸總是在森林裡四處奔走著，可憐的夜歸者，就這樣的成了犧牲。

香緹的手上提著一袋剛從夜市買回來的宵夜，一個人走在漆黑的無盡小巷裡，因為這是回翔家的必經之路。

「真是的，想吃宵夜自己不會出來買，叫我一個嬌小柔弱的弱女子自己一個人走在這漆黑隨時可能出現超級變態大色魔加宇宙無敵大淫魔的小到不能在小的無人經過陰森恐怖的小巷裡。」

香緹喘著氣，一口氣把她腦子裡所想到可以罵的全都給罵了出來。

「嗚~嗚嗚~…。」一個微小的啜泣聲傳進了香緹的耳裡，打斷了她腦袋裡的思想。

但是天不怕地不怕的香緹，哪怕這種半夜裡出來嚇人的鬼叫聲？

於是香緹手上提著宵夜，走向了前方不遠處傳出啜泣聲的角落。

她想說就算是真的遇到超級變態大色魔加宇宙無敵大淫魔，也可以用自己的時間到轉能力回到巷口，再繞到其他路走。

沒錯，這時的香緹已經可以控制自己的這項能力，不過礙於一天只能用四次的次數限制，她還是盡量少用，當她知道一天只能用四次的時候，心中想說，多麼不吉利的數字阿~！

則另一項規定是，回朔的時間點是24小時內，且不能重複，也就是說，在四月四日的午夜十二點，可以回朔時間到四月三日的午夜十二點，但是不能在四月三日午夜十二點回朔到四月二日的午夜十二點。

還有一點，當香緹如果沒有指定對象的話，所有一切事物包刮記憶，全都回朔到設定時間點，死者除外，而香緹的記憶由自己控制，所以不受時間回朔干擾。

來到陰暗漆黑幾乎看不見的角落，只見一個小男孩坐在地上哭。

當小男孩發現有人正站在自己前方看著自己時他緊張了。

「小弟弟，別……，奇怪？怎麼不見了？」香緹話才說到一半，小男孩就從自己的眼前消失了，〝天阿！難道撞鬼了？〞香緹心裡有點緊張著。

雖說她天不怕地不怕就只怕小強以外，其實她也是很怕遇到飄飄的，只不過因為從小八字就輕，所以常常看到，其實也見怪不怪了。

但是讓香緹懷疑的是，剛剛好像在小男孩消失的時候有東西撞到她。

為了確定自己不是眼花把阿狗阿貓看成人，所以香緹閉上了眼，回想著自己聽到啜泣時所在的位置。

時間慢慢往回倒流，緊張的心情隨之強烈。

時間回到了香緹剛罵完那一大長串的抱怨後喘著氣，但是她現在呼吸是正常的，因為自己是不受能力支配控制行動。

「小弟弟~。」香緹小聲的叫著，一邊緩慢的向角落移動過去。

「小弟弟怎麼了？為什麼在哭呢？」一顆小小的腦袋探了出來，尋找著香緹的聲音，香緹當然早在他探出頭來的第一秒就看到了他。

在他看到香緹後，小小的腦袋快速的縮了回去。

香緹快步的再次走向角落，但是當香緹來到角落，空無一物…。

於是香緹又再次的回覆了時間點，而且這次不回覆自己所看到的那個小弟弟的記憶。

回到了原先的時間點，但是這次少了哭泣聲，一個小小的身影從角落走了出來，直楞楞的看著香緹。

「小弟弟~你怎麼了？」香緹慢慢走近，深怕他一個被嚇著又消失了。

小小的身影，晃了晃腦袋，沒有出聲。

香緹走近，牽起小小身影的小手，她發覺他的手怪怪的，一種奇怪的觸感，像是少了些東西，但礙於光線不足也無法看清，所以只好先帶著他回家，而他似乎也明白了香緹不是壞人，乖乖的任由香緹牽著他的手走。

----------


## 夢之行者

諾藍大的小說功力果然不同凡響

是小夢學習的目標呢

尤其是分屍描述的筆法最讚了

不過原本是由恐怖小說做開頭

為什麼到了這裡變的有點像奇幻小說(女主角有回溯時空的能力?)

不知道是不是小夢眼殘漏看了某段(機率很高)

如果是

把我踢飛就可以了(踢我時小力一點    小夢怕痛)

----------


## 諾藍

> 諾藍大的小說功力果然不同凡響
> 
> 是小夢學習的目標呢
> 
> 尤其是分屍描述的筆法最讚了
> 
> 不過原本是由恐怖小說做開頭
> 
> 為什麼到了這裡變的有點像奇幻小說(女主角有回溯時空的能力?)
> ...


乖乖滴咚咚...((?...

我沒那麼暴力亂踢人...((拿出開山刀...迷 : =廿="...

變的有點像奇幻小說阿~...((對準...

因為我想寫的是奇幻加恐怖...((砍下去...

但是都找不到我想聽的歌...((拿西瓜分小夢...

所以打出來都變的怪怪的...ˊˇˋ...((吃西瓜...

我寫小說好像會被我聽的歌影響...((?...奇怪的行為...

不過我沒有小夢說的那麼好啦...

謝謝誇獎...((心裡明明就很爽...

喔喔還有...

可以不用叫我大...

隨便小夢要怎麼叫都行...

就算用髒話叫我也不會怎樣...((迷 : 這倒是真的...= ="

只要知道是在叫我就可以了...((鞠躬...?...

迷 : 你做啥鞠躬?
ME : 不知道...
迷 : ......= ="...((汗...

----------


## 星空小克

這篇感覺沒有比前面精彩

不過那角落的小男孩，是人?是鬼?

請待下一回分曉!!!(喂喂喂)

----------


## 諾藍

死網亡誌(3-2)

狂歡之夜，就應該由刺耳的引擎聲來演奏一曲。

碰雌、碰雌、碰雌…，重低音的震耳音效和欲聾的刺耳引擎聲，合奏出一曲極端的飆速快歌。

「嘿，妞兒，限乘美女，要不要坐上來一起去飆一下阿？」竭盡用著嘶吼的聲音在對話著，不良飆仔靠著車門，指頭上還叼著冒出白霧的菸。

手上拿著酒瓶，身上穿著比基尼，身材姚窕走路屁股搖阿搖，前面雙峰看了心裡更是癢，恨不得扯掉礙眼的小遮布。

根本沒空理會那群沒品既沒衛生的飆仔，小倩逕自走到一旁與在一邊打屁聊天的女生插入話題。

在一旁的大家穿著打扮也是大同小異，全身上下不過就只用著兩塊簡單的小遮布遮住霸了，露出的是傲人的魔鬼身材，天使般的臉孔配上甜美笑容，真的是讓那些男生看了心癢癢卻又不能〝止癢〞阿！

「倩兒~。」一個自以為斯文的叫聲從小倩背後傳來。

小倩根本不想理會，所以逕自的顧著和那些其他正妹聊天。

「不要這般無情不理人家嘛。」一雙大手從背後抱住了小倩，小倩用著極度厭惡的歐巴喪臉賞給了他。

「一起去兜兜風？」男子不理會小倩賞他的毆巴喪臉，逕自的摟著小倩的腰，下半身像是中邪般的搖來搖去磨蹭著。

小倩越發覺得討厭，但是看了一下長相，還滿合她胃口的，所以也不自覺的點了點頭。

男子摟著小倩的腰，手不安分的在小倩前邊肚皮上游移著，邊走向停在一旁的紅色保時捷大改車。

重低音音響放在後座正放著震奮人心的音樂，車盤底下的燈管也隨著音樂變換著燈光顏色。

男子有禮的替小倩打開車門，好讓小倩坐上副駕駛座，而男子則自行走到一邊向同夥的人說了聲。

「嘿，凱吉，你可別把人家一夜就搞大了喔。哈哈哈…。」一全人有笑無說的不知道在談些什麼，也不知道是什麼原因忽然小倩的手抽動了一下，原本握在手上把玩的硬幣掉落了，滾到了車底。

小倩開了車門下車，彎腰半跪姿的樣子看著車底下，她這個時候的動作就像是一顆熟透的蜜桃正等著他人去摸一把般的，小倩的動作引來不少男性的注目。

但是小倩沒發覺，只一心的想撿掉進去的硬幣，她努力的伸手去勾，但是勾不到。

「謝謝。」一之手從另一邊將硬幣推向了小倩的手，小倩如願的撿到了硬幣，當她收回手時看了一下對方，依張慘綠的臉幾乎是被壓扁，眼珠子噴出在外，腦漿散出一地，而這張臉，正是自己的臉。

對面的自己伸長的手將硬幣推到自己面前，小倩差點嚇的失禁，慘綠的臉就算了，還白花花的腦漿和迸出的眼珠！

將到手的硬幣撿起，快速的收回手，迅速站起身子，依張慘白的臉色，面如白紙般的小倩，傻愣愣的看著前方不知何處直盯著。

「嘿，你沒事吧？」一隻手突如其來的從小倩的香肩上拍下，小倩嚇了一跳轉頭一看，原來是剛剛那位陌生男子。

「我…我沒事。」小倩安慰著自己剛剛是自己看錯，別想太多。

男子見小倩沒事就又重新邀她上車，隨後自己走到駕駛座，坐進了車裡，旋轉了鑰匙孔，車引擎發動了，刺耳的引擎聲，本來就是噪音的重低音音樂，隨著紅色保時捷的揚長而去聲音漸漸消失。

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

深夜的公路上一路無人，「對了妳叫什麼？」男子的手放在小倩的大腿上，當作是自己的人般撫摸著。

「小倩。」好一個簡潔的回答，小倩也沒拒絕男子的手在大腿上游移著，就這樣任憑著他撫摸。

「真是個好名字，就如你人樣的美麗。」男子收回手，在一個轉彎處做出了一個漂亮的漂移過彎。

「你肚子餓嗎？我帶你去吃點好的。」男子關上不適合現在氣氛的重低音音樂，換了首舒柔一點的歌。

「去哪裡吃？都這麼晚了。」小倩望著前方的夜景，美麗的繁星在天上閃爍著，皎潔的月離不開襯托出她的黑夜。

「我知道前面不遠處有家不錯的餐廳，它是二十四小時的。」男子一臉思索著，總覺得好像忘了有什麼事沒有跟小倩說。

「好阿，對了你叫什麼？」小倩提問了，既然他都知自己叫小倩了，那自己怎麼可以不知道他的名字？

「阿！忘記自我介紹了，我是小林。」小林再次的用了漂移入彎。

「你應該滿常在這裡跑的吧？」小倩看著小林熟練的過彎技巧，想必他一定常在這邊跑山路。

「沒有呢！今天第一次來這邊，之前是在別邊跑。」小林再次的將手放上了小倩的大腿。

小倩也沒再說什麼了，一路上只剩下繁星明月和輕音樂。

車速漸漸慢了下來，小林將車停在一間看似古老的宅院前。

「哎呀！今天公休！我居然忘記了，看來只好到前面一點的超商請小倩你吃東西了。」小林再度發車了，慢慢的開往前面隱約露出微光的超商。

車子漸漸停在一家買什麼東西都不用付錢還會倒貼的便利商店前。

「歡迎光臨，目前正在進行買四件每件退10元的特價活動活，關於活動內容及促銷商品可至櫃檯前向本人詢問，現在往左手邊看是櫃檯，右手邊第一排是書架，現正最HOT的新書瘋狂世界，最新遊戲是…。」

才剛走進店門裡小倩就聽見一連串的不知道什麼商品簡介。

「…在飲料櫃右邊是員工室，當然外人不能進入，在員工室門口旁邊有一個盆栽，再盆栽的後面有一的小箱子，在小箱子裡面有一罐滅火器，這是警急時使用的，所以請不要茲意的拿出來，以上說明完畢，有什麼需要請到櫃檯向我詢問。」

小倩聽完一大串的不知道什麼東西的簡介之後整個心裡就很不高興了。

小林發現了小倩的不對勁，於是將小倩拉到買大亨飽的地方，小林禮貌性的將夾子拿起來遞給了小倩，並將一塊大亨堡麵包裝好在盒子裡，小倩看著小林將一條長條狀肥嫩肥嫩的大蟲裝近盒子裡，還用手將他撥開，整個就噴汁了。

小倩閉上眼淆了搖頭，〝一切都是想太多。〞心中這樣的想著，在次睜開眼，果然一切是自己想太多，全都恢復正常了。

小倩夾了一根熱狗放到了那剛剛被剝開的蟲屍中間，等等，為什麼又出現蟲屍了？一定是自己看錯了。

小倩努力的讓自己鎮定下來，最侯還是等到了小林將盒子蓋上之後才解決了這場夢饜。

小倩隨手拿了包蕃茄醬就和小林一起到櫃檯結帳了。

「兩份大亨堡總共72元，因為是活動期間有特價，所以只要收您32元，又因為我數學太好，32元四捨五入算您30元就好，但是又因為你們看起來像情侶，30聽起來像是散了，所以取整數20元，但是你們是要吃宵夜聽起來又像是餓死，所以再去掉十元算你們十元就好，但因為剛剛說過了你們像情侶十元聽起來像死緣，所以十元我也不收了，來發票給你，謝謝惠顧，歡迎再度光臨。」

走出商店，小倩心裡想著那個店員哪來那麼多鬼話阿？

跟著小林一起坐到車上打開大亨飽的盒子，一切正常，沒有蠕動的大蟲出現，小倩心裡鬆了一口氣，小倩用著暴力美學的撕法打開了蕃茄醬包，噗滋噗滋的將鮮紅的像女性月經來出血時的番茄醬擠上了大亨飽。

「阿~。」張開了小巧櫻桃嘴大口的咬下了大亨飽一口，一陣火熱的酥麻感混著大亨飽的碎渣一起在小倩的嘴裡爆發開來。

「阿~！」一瞬間原本應該是享受的聲音變成了刺耳尖銳的叫聲。

「為什麼！為什麼我拿的是番茄醬，擠出來的酸辣芥末！」一點也不像疑問的尖叫著提問，小林也不清楚小倩到底怎麼了，因為小倩她拿的是芥末醬沒錯阿，她從來沒拿過什麼番茄醬。

小倩尖叫著打開車門直衝向山路旁的水池，她奮身的一躍而下，在小倩要掉下去前她說的最後一巨話，「我恨芥茉醬！我要更多的水，這些不夠我喝！」

小林只是坐在車上眼睜睜的看著小倩一連串的詭異行為，最後竟然自己衝向了山路旁的山崖跳了下去，難道有必要只因為拿錯醬包就這樣自殺嗎？小林不解的把車開離了現場。

山崖下的小倩，頭已是一塊大餅般的被壓扁，因為是頭先著地，再加上身體重力加速度的衝擊力，整個爆掉的頭腦漿四處噴散，就像是夜空中的煙火般的綻放，眼珠子也因為頭爆掉了，而噴出在外邊，形成了地面上綻放的美麗煙火。
 ==============================================
<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VVca8asaNvc&hl=zh_TW&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VVca8asaNvc&hl=zh_TW&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>

改編歌詞 : 

難過　是因為拿到芥末　是因為想了太多　是心裡起了作用



你說　苦笑嚐嚐芥末泥　咬一口有點勉強　該不該現在去換貨



不想太多　我想一定是我拿錯弄錯搞錯

拜託　我想是你的腦袋有問題



隨便說說　其實我早己經猜透看透不想多說

只是我怕眼淚撐不住



不懂　你的黑色幽默　咬下　那一口的芥末

很辣　你想很久了吧　我不想拆穿你



當作　是你開的玩笑　咬下　那嗆辣的芥末

很辣　你想很久了吧　敗給你的黑色幽默

我的認真敗給黑色幽默

看不到點此觀看 

*********************************************************

我承認這一篇看起來瘋瘋的...

因為打文章時聽的音樂多元化性...

所以...

聽媽媽的話~別讓你難過~...

我的濫藉口~分裂了思想~...

同一種思想~沒有規矩的LOW~...

迷 : 他瘋的很嚴重...可以不必理會...

----------


## 星空小克

。口。.....

為什麼現在大家都玩黑色搞笑風啊(翻桌)(喂)

這篇真是讓我傻眼了XD

這次我就不予置評了XD"

----------


## 杜崇

對呀，如果諾藍打黑色幽默，那我不就無處可存活了QAQ

話說諾藍的黑色幽默好血阿=口=

----------


## 諾藍

> 這次我就不予置評了XD"


呃...((傻眼...

哇~...((淚奔...

小克哥你用錯詞了啦...

這樣會讓人家誤會啦~...

QQ...((哭哭...

這樣變成我打的很濫耶~...

真的很差的話直接說出來嘛~...

嗚嗚~...

TO 主人 : 

不會啦...

主人才不會失業哩...

我走的是血腥風的黑色幽默...

主人是惡搞的寫實笑話...

差很多的拉~...

----------


## 阿翔

這個也算是…幽默嗎…
最好笑的是那個不知什麼的店員，



> 「兩份大亨堡總共72元，因為是活動期間有特價，所以只要收您32元，又因為我數學太好，32元四捨五入算您30元就好，但是又因為你們看起來像情侶，30聽起來像是散了，所以取整數20元，但是你們是要吃宵夜聽起來又像是餓死，所以再去掉十元算你們十元就好，但因為剛剛說過了你們像情侶十元聽起來像死緣，所以十元我也不收了，來發票給你，謝謝惠顧，歡迎再度光臨。」


這個也太瞎了吧，
店員是鬼還是腦子有問題XDD
最後的那一句…



> 形成了地面上綻放的美麗煙火。


很「好」的形容詞--「美麗」=.="
整篇形容得很不錯喔~
哥好棒~

----------


## 諾藍

TO 翔弟 : 

店員阿...

可能真的頭腦有問題...XD...

至於最後一段...

翔喜歡阿?...

XD...

感謝弟弟的誇獎和支持了喔~...^^...

----------


## 星空小克

> 呃...((傻眼...
> 
> 哇~...((淚奔...
> 
> 小克哥你用錯詞了啦...
> 
> 這樣會讓人家誤會啦~...
> 
> QQ...((哭哭...
> ...


要是真的很差你沒有被我噹到死才有鬼XD

我會這樣說是因為

我實在不知道該下什麼評語才好

因為我看完後腦中一片空白XD"

----------


## 諾藍

> 要是真的很差你沒有被我噹到死才有鬼XD


哇~...

小克哥欺負小弟弟~...((被打...

不過嘴砲承受力我還滿強的...

不像我某同學...

我看了他一眼他說 : 看屁阿

我回他說 : 對阿就看你是屁

他整個就卯起來了...一直喊 : 在叫阿在叫阿不敢叫了喔？...

整個就很無言= =...

很不想理他...

好啦...

回正題...

雖然小克哥都欺負我...

但還是謝謝小克哥支持拉~...((躲遠遠...

----------


## 瀟湘

儘管不算對正文的感想，不過忍不住要問……

諾藍你不是詐欺師嗎？怎麼像是佈置黑色喜劇的邪惡小丑了？（炸）


以上（？）

----------


## 諾藍

> 儘管不算對正文的感想，不過忍不住要問……
> 
> 諾藍你不是詐欺師嗎？怎麼像是佈置黑色喜劇的邪惡小丑了？（炸）
> 
> 
> 以上（？）


因為為了要騙人...

當然需要什麼都會...((沒關係吧!!

還是說我乾脆再多一個黑色小丑的稱號?...((被打...

----------


## a70701111

一口氣重新回……
1-2
這算是只有寫過程的ㄧ篇，只有一點點。
不過景物的布置到很不錯。
人物也是匍匐出場，對於表現我也沒話說。
相隔很久的回文哪……諾藍請笑納XD

1-3
呃……
壞掉了。(指著一桌好菜)
這麼快就先吃掉某，那後面就……
懸疑的小說感覺上應該就是這樣吧。
不過料理方式的補充，會讓人感覺諾藍是廚師……
這樣常常吃小心身體出問題。(？)

1-4
真的要從頭吃到尾？！
不過伏筆的地方到是挺清楚的，就直接這樣丟出來。
只是把這樣的餐點吃掉的人，也就變成了不知者無罪的情況……
變得太恐布也不好哪XD

1-5
唔……
這篇的入眼度就提高了很多。
不會像前面兩篇一樣讓人突然的沒辦法接受。
這應該算是接著前面的文所寫下來的吧。
在結尾的地方讓我嚇到，因為對的真的沒有意圖XD(不然呢？)

第二章
嗯？
『…』這個符號是『……』兩個在一組的，只用三個點的話，是不對的用法喔。注意一下吧？(微笑)
另外『~』符號是在美式(英文)用法中才會出現，中文是沒有這種用法的，所以這個符號就盡量不要在文章中出現比較好喔(因為是網路的，加減用還是沒關係。只要記得正式文章不能這樣用就好。)
這篇要挑的比較嚴重錯誤就是這邊，希望能幫助到你。

2-1
重新編輯板我也看過了，這篇的問題不大。
前述的問題記得要改喔……
另外就是這句：

「住手！給我住手！不要在傷害我弟弟了，我願意，我願意代替他！求你不要再傷害他了！」我用盡所有的精神力氣大聲的嘶吼著，我現在只希望可以替弟弟做點什麼，至少，能讓他留下來，就連我的份一起留下來吧，再我喊出這句話時心裡早已做好準備。

有個小小的問題……
那就是斷句的地方。

「住手！給我住手！ (重音的感覺)不要在傷害我弟弟了 (輕音的感覺)，我願意，我願意代替他！ (重音)求你不要再傷害他了！ (重音) 」
這應該是兩段的話吧？(個人感覺)
「住手！ (重音)給我住手！ (重音)不要在傷害我弟弟了！！ (重音) 」
「我願意…… (停頓遲疑)我願意代替他！ (重音)求你不要再傷害他了！ (重音) 」
就算是同一個角色說出來，也會有不一樣的效果，參考看看。

2-2
不要不知道在打什麼啦……
這樣不好喔，作者不知道自己在打什麼的話，那就代表文章似乎散掉了哪。
隨時掌握應有的速度跟劇情，是懸疑小說的精隨所在。
不過這篇還是有種要直接把劇情往前推的感覺而已。
我先看下去……

2-3
算是看完文章的感想角色，不過真正的人卻有其人。(應該是作者自己吧)
戰爭應該是每個人所不樂見的，這篇把兄弟的感覺表現出來之外，還把本來應該有的廢墟崩塌形容的剛剛好，並沒有多餘的動作。
不過最後的打蟑螂，好像就沒意義了。

死亡網誌(3)
嗯……？
隨便帶一個人回家要小心喔(小心被倒吃XD)
這篇為了說明特殊能力，正因為極盡特殊，所以才需要規矩的規則，這文章這樣做不錯，至少不要太不合理。
這樣就帶回家了，我看下面應該會挺有趣的了。
繼續點下去看……

3-2
撲……
好像繞口令，佩服諾藍能寫出這麼通順的大亨堡即興結帳句。
可是有沒有這麼恐怖的便利商店阿，就因為一個醬就壞掉了……
我還是對上篇的小孩子比較有興趣……(小聲)

終於都回完了……
這樣看下來，諾藍進步不少。
如果在這樣下去，寫出更多文章應該不是問題了。
諾藍要繼續加油喔，雖然我總是在臨門後才差一腳……
BY.小迪 2009/3/25

----------


## 諾藍

> 一口氣重新回……
> 
> 中間省略...(抱歉)
> 
> 終於都回完了……
> 這樣看下來，諾藍進步不少。
> 如果在這樣下去，寫出更多文章應該不是問題了。
> 諾藍要繼續加油喔，雖然我總是在臨門後才差一腳……
> BY.小迪 2009/3/25


感謝小迪的耐心看完~...XD...

也很感謝小迪的建議~...

最後還是感謝小迪的隔了這麼久還是一樣支持我的文章~...

(板大好像都是這樣的...)

小迪也是要加油喔~...

話說小迪大哥消失很久了~...

一起加油吧~...

----------


## 諾藍

死網亡誌(3-3)

細小的手緊緊握住眼前這位陌生人的手，寬大的手蒼老的臉龐，一個看起來不怎麼友善的笑容，就這樣被一個自己不認識的大姐姐牽著走。

〝這樣會不會不太好？大家不是說男女授受不親嗎？〞幼小的心靈萌生出這種奇怪的想法，但是有誰知道他在想什麼呢？

香緹一路上牽著身旁一位不認識的陌生小弟弟，誰也沒有多說話。

〝他看起來應該只有十三歲吧？感覺他長的好正太可愛阿！〞香緹心裡的邪惡想法，一絲絲的都浮現出在她臉上的笑容，但是自己都沒有察覺。

===============================================

悄然的劃過天際，陰森的獠牙現於無月的黑夜中，美麗的弧線為他帶來那不同於人類的身形，無聲的落於小巷的盡頭。

小巷盡頭有的只是一扇門，一扇不尋常的門。

「你來啦？他現在不知道在哪裡，總之要快點找到他。」屋內的人似乎早知道有人來了，在黑影落地之前就已將門大開等待著他。

黑影隨著從裡面出來的人進入屋內，當門關上之際，小巷再度恢復了黑暗，門也是變的若隱若現，不仔細還看不到呢。


遙遠的天際慢慢綻放出炫麗的煙火，照亮著漆黑的夜空。

煙火就像是人的生命一般，稍縱即逝，突留下那一片光影交織而成的圖。

夏季時分的涼爽夜晚，香緹牽著一個小小的人影走在小巷裡，美麗的絢爛煙火為他們照亮了路。

咕嚕、咕嚕……，身邊的幼小身影傳來的空腹的抗議聲。

「肚子會餓嗎？」

〝等等，我是在問廢話嗎？〞香緹才剛問完馬上在心中反駁著自己。

身邊幼小的身影沒有回應，但是點頭如搗蒜的承認著。

於是香緹帶著幼小的身影來到一家便利商店。

叮咚，電動門自動的開啟了，香緹帶著幼小的身影走進去，這是一家拿什麼都不用付錢的商店。

「歡迎光臨這家，這家就是你家，你家還是你家，在這裏拿東西不用付錢，打開包裝還能讓你免費嚐鮮，把這裡當做自家廚房方便、省錢又貼切，東西拿了就走店家全額支付，免費貼切的服務讓你方便。」

香緹帶著幼小的身影來到食品櫃，排骨便當、爌肉便當、蒲燒鰻便當、吃到飽涼麵、吃到撐碗糕……各式各樣的食品應有盡有。

但是幼小的身影只輕輕的舉起手，指著一個小到連牙縫都塞不滿一點也不御廚做的御便當。

香緹拿起小小身影所指的便當後就帶著他離開了。

「謝謝光臨，這家廚房大門隨時為您敞開。」敬業的店員說完了他們臨走前的最後一句台詞。

=============================================================

香緹帶著幼小身影來到翔所住的地方，陰森的暗巷，幼小的身軀不住的顫抖著，不是因為陰森而害怕，而是跟著陌生人一起到了一個沒有出路的小巷，邪惡的笑容依舊惡狠狠的對著他笑。

兩人走到了盡頭，香緹敲了門，翔從裡面開了門，此時香緹看到屋內有另一個人在。

「他是誰阿？」香緹在門口小聲的問翔。

「他？他跟我一樣是守護獸。」翔很不屑的給了香緹一個臭臉，自從上次香緹逼他吃下素食便當後，他就更加的討厭人類了，但是偏偏自己又是人類的守護獸，命運就是這麼的複雜阿。

「但是他看起來就是一個〝人〞阿，怎麼會是野獸？」香緹帶著幼小身影走進了屋內，翔關上了門，屋內的人見狀就對了香緹笑了笑示好。

俊俏的臉龐，帥氣的笑容，真的是個會傾城的美男，香緹早被他的氣質，他的一切給迷昏了。

「喂！妳到底有沒有專心聽我說話阿？」翔耐不住性子的大聲吼香緹了。

「啊？別那麼兇嘛，你剛剛說什麼？」香緹用一副比踩到豬屎還臭的臉轉向翔，因為誰較翔沒事打斷了她的美好幻想時光。

「我說他是誰？」翔指著早已被香緹嚇的躲在自己背後的小身影。

「他是誰？我哪知道他是誰阿？他就自己跟著我回來阿，我到比較有興趣知道他是誰？」香緹不知道在胡說些什麼的撇清了自己把陌生人抓回來，然後轉頭又望向了那坐在餐桌旁的俊美男子，看著他那優雅的剔著牙。

「真是夠了！」翔說完把全身髒兮兮的小身影帶到浴室，要他自己去清理一下自己身上的髒污，然後自己走到客廳拿起自己要香緹幫忙買回來的宵夜，慢慢的吃了起來。

香緹則是黏到了那連自己都還不認識的俊美男子身邊，兩個人情投意合的聊開了，真的是看不出來誰才是誰的守護獸。

幾分鐘後小小的身影溼答答的自浴室中走出來，一個全身毛茸茸的嬌小身影。

===============================================

小林拖著疲憊的身心回到家中，打開了電腦連上了網路，輸入了一組不存在的帳號密碼，登入了網誌觀看著。

不知道是不是惡搞，自己的名字居然出現於上面，小林將游標移向了刪除鍵上，忿忿的按了下去。

逼－，電腦自動關機了，小林再一次的按下開機鍵，依然沒有回應。

「大概是壞了吧？」小林自言自語的自座位上起來。

「明天再找人來修吧。」說完走回房間拿了皮夾就又出門了。

~ @ ~ @ ~ @ ~ @ ~ @ ~ @ ~ @ ~ @ ~ @ ~ @ ~ @ ~ @ ~ @ ~ @

吵雜的喧囂，一間正在努力的廝殺著網友的地方，小林找了個算是安靜的位置坐下。

一樣的再次連上了網路，輸入一組不存在的帳號密碼，登入網誌觀看。

那一篇標題打著自己名字的網誌真實的存在著，小林非常疑惑，為什麼會出現這種文章？

由標移向了刪除鍵，輕輕的帶有點疑惑的按下。

逼－，電腦又自動關機了，小林只覺奇怪，起身走到櫃檯，請了櫃檯小姐來看看。

只見回到座位時，電腦正在開機中，櫃檯小姐不悅的給了小林一個白眼，就走回櫃檯了。

小林再一次的重複剛才的動作，電腦一樣跟他作對的關機，過了幾秒鐘後又重新開機了。

小林就這樣重複了三、四次，結果總是一樣的，最後放棄了，點選了網咖的遊戲選單，連上了最近廣告打很兇的〝捅很大，插沒感覺〞的線上遊戲。

=ˋ=ˊ=ˋ=ˊ=ˋ=ˊ=ˋ=ˊ=ˋ=ˊ=ˋ=ˊ=ˋ=ˊ=ˋ=ˊ=ˋ=ˊ=ˋ=ˊ=

聽說下一篇會出現好玩的番茄醬大餐...

----------


## 星空小克

看完之後不知道為什麼特別Nice



> ...，真的是看不出來誰才是誰的守護獸。


這一句

讓我有一種在看職業作家寫的小說的感覺XD"


另外，為什麼裡面會有這句啊XD

〝捅很大，插沒感覺〞



或許兩句的首字改成同一個字會比較押韻(?)

而且還很順應時事(??)

----------


## a70701111

3-3
無言了……
這網誌似乎到出了接下來這角色的可憐行徑。
這篇的詭異情節就沒有這麼高，前半段的行動也沒有太誇張的出現(除了那家鐵定會倒閉的店家以外。)。
不過每一次的掛掉，都要想出一種掛掉的方式，這樣可能會很累阿XD

----------


## 諾藍

> 另外，為什麼裡面會有這句啊XD
> 
> 〝捅很大，插沒感覺〞
> 
> 
> 
> 或許兩句的首字改成同一個字會比較押韻(?)
> 
> 而且還很順應時事(??)


不是...

本來惡搞版本我是想...

洞很大，插沒感覺...

但是...

容易使獸浮現出妨礙風化的思想...

所以就改字了...

但是改成同一個字的話...

想不出來有什麼字可以好笑一點...

TO 小迪大哥 : 

其實下次會出現另一家鐵定倒閉的店...

這樣就算是把三大名超商惡搞完了...

有-4、這家...

還有一家近期會出現...

話說小迪有興趣的那個香緹帶著走的弟弟...

他出現了...

他大概就是這一篇怪異的地方吧...

其實多參考番茄醬電影...

在把內容改編一下...

就可以想出不一樣的番茄醬灑法...

所以不累不累...

((話說好像到目前有哪篇類似電影番茄醬灑法...

----------


## 諾藍

死網亡誌(4)

激動的聲光音效，鮮血噴濺的畫面，使得小林越加興奮。

舉起超過於人大小的巨刀，眼神不帶任何情感的往下劈砍，一瞬間只見畫面一片鮮紅，鮮血遮蔽住了視線，揮起衣袖擦掉了血漬，只見眼前的屍體正逐漸消失。

身後顫抖的躲著一個弱小身影，穿著打扮驚為天人，笑傾城，淚落醉，怒顏嬌。

「多謝相救，公子。」弱小的身影早已腿軟，無力的匐在地上。

「沒事吧？」小林轉身輕柔的牽起跌坐於地上的身影。

靦腆的一笑，站好了身子輕柔的拍了拍衣襟，每個動作，儘管只是一笑，都足以讓人掏心。

小林有禮的蹲低身子，只見身影輕輕的搖了搖頭，拉起衣袖若隱若現的遮住了半張臉，明顯的是在掩飾自己的害羞，小林緩慢站起身子，原本小林是見她應該受到不小的驚嚇，想揹起她回城裡，但既然人家都回絕了。

兩個身影已緩慢的速度往城裡的方向移動著，一路上小林舉起大劍努力的以鮮紅的地毯為身後的她鋪路。

小林獨自面對從四面八方襲來的敵人，漸漸的也累了，巨刀以緩速砍下，刀身硬生生的卡在了敵人的身體的正中間，想拔也拔不出來。

一隻八爪又八覆眼的敵人，用那帶毒的巨牙，就這樣硬生生的貫穿了小林的身軀，視線逐漸模糊，毒素竄流了全身，即將闔上的雙眼，最後見到了美麗的情景，她展開了背後隱藏已久的雙翅，一隻曾被小林救過的蝴蝶。

矇矓裡憶起過去，輕巧的墜落，自小林的肩膀上滑落下來，輕手捻起殘破的羽翼， 放置手掌心，輕柔的嬌軀極力的掙扎著，想再度飛回那屬於自己的天空，但是殘破不堪的羽翼，使得這小小的願望遙不可及。

小林看著眼前這可憐的黃粉蝶，拿起剪刀，輕柔的剪下那對早已殘破的翅膀，再取出白紙，畫上兩對全新的翅膀用剪刀剪下，小心的比對尺寸，最後拿起膠帶小心翼翼的將全新的翅膀黏上了蝴蝶嬌小的身軀。

蝴蝶翩然飛舞走了，小林提筆繼續辦著公事，自那天後，小林身邊多了個白色的嬌小身影。

============================================================

「這裡是……？」頭疼欲裂，小林自床上坐起，看著眼前陌生的景象。

輕巧的身影，輕柔的每個動作，是她，手上端著湯藥，緩步來到床邊，青蔥般的纖指，舉起湯匙將湯要遞向了小林嘴邊，小林輕嚐幾口。

「咳！」小林趕緊用手捂住了嘴，不是湯藥太苦，也不是湯藥太燙，而是毒素已侵食內臟，小林看著自己手上所咳出的黑血，漸漸的又視線模糊倒了下去。

她見狀後，不慌不忙的將自己的唇對上了小林的嘴。

「我用千年修行，吸你所剩真氣。」緩速的進行著CPR的前置技能－吐納。

因為這兩人的舉動，造就了現代CPR的由來。

不久後小林再度甦醒了，微微睜開雙眼，看見她離自己那麼的近，小林不禁興奮起來，但是當他意識到在那不正常隆起物時，小林呆愣住了，瞬間時間彷彿停止般的靜止了所有動作。

在經過數秒後，小林像是觸電般的跳離〝她〞身邊，趕緊將自己散亂的衣物整理好。

「公子，怎麼了？你幫了我這麼多，我如今也只能以身相許，為什麼公子要拒絕呢？」嬌柔的聲音傳進了小林耳裡，但是在知道他的身分之後，如今都變了，一切變的詭異。

邊扣上上衣的扣環，邊仔細的端詳著眼前的他，鬍渣、喉結、濃到嚇死人的太白粉塗在臉上，要不是他的臉長的嬌小巴掌大，嘴唇櫻桃小巧鮮血紅，小林也絕不會認錯性別的。

「我還有事要辦，我先走一步了。」小林搪塞了一個藉口轉身拿起衣架上的西裝外套準備離去。

「是什麼事讓你這麼急著走？」撩人的姿態，挑戰著小林的意志力。

「我已經接到任務，說要去除掉危害村莊男性的媚妖，不快點的話會有更多男性受害的。」小林努力的告訴自己，他是男的，不可亂來，自己絕對正常，但是小林快壓抑不住了。

他緩緩起身，手上不知何時多了支長柄煙斗，輕抽一口菸，吐出迷濛的煙霧圍繞了小林。

「阿哈哈哈哈哈，笑破老娘肚皮，瞧你這副德性，還真以為有本事對付媚妖？」像是發狂似的大笑，一種女性般的驕態配上完全不稱的男性體態，就連作者我本身都想找來垃圾筒嘔吐了。

「此話何說？」小林以文言文攻擊化解了他的嘲諷攻勢。

「瞧你這模樣，挺可愛的，明明就是武人，卻有著文人氣息，老娘喜歡。」他知道自己抵擋不住小林的攻，於是用了迂迴將其傷害減到最低。

「別以為這樣就想逃避我的話題。」小林氣勢凌人的直接點出了弱點，但是只見對方不動聲色，只有輕輕的一個笑容，一個極度邪惡的笑容。

「既然你要這樣講了，那我也只好……。」故弄玄虛的將後面的話憋著不講出來，其實自己心裡早就想講了。

「要講什麼？」小林疑惑的看著對方，因為這兩句話都是沒有傷害力的。

「我也只好……，阿哈哈哈哈哈，一想到剛剛你那把我壓倒的表情，老娘我就好想笑阿。」突然莫名的發瘋似的狂笑，這根本無從挑弱點攻擊阿。

就連嘴砲初學者也知道，面對一個瘋子，不管任何的攻擊都等於是在浪費自己力氣。

「我就是媚妖阿！」突然停止了狂笑，換了一副正經八百的臉說出了這個殘酷的事實，嘴砲最強攻擊力的技能就是，這就是所謂事實阿！

小林聽完後呆愣住了，自己居然對一個人妖妖怪有興趣，這是多麼諷刺的事實阿，當勇者這麼多年了，也只聽過勇者愛惡龍鬥惡娘，就是沒聽過這麼諷刺的愛上一個人妖！

當小林知道這個如此誇張的事實後，一陣暈眩侵襲了小林的思考，小林就這般的敗在一個妖怪手上。

「阿……。」無限的巡迴，如此淒厲的尖叫聲就墜落於黑暗之中。

就在驚叫聲中四週恢復了原本的吵鬧，但是在下一秒又沉靜了，只剩下那遊戲裡被手榴彈炸到的慘叫聲。

小林抬起頭，看了看四周，發現所有人的目光都集中在他身上，不管友善的不善的被嚇到的，全集中在自己身上，頓時才發現原來自己剛剛做夢了。

羞紅著臉裝作鎮定的快步走出網咖，，小林在踏出網咖後終於將心中的巨石放下了。

看了看天色，那像是死魚般的魚肚白，早已微微露出天際，低頭看了看錶，原來早以凌晨五點半了。

拖著不知該說疲憊還是興奮的身子，慢步在回公寓的路上，一路上鳥聲脆啼，提醒著人們新的一天開始了。

陽光輕輕灑照在小路上，小路似無盡頭般的延伸著，小林輕鬆的緩步，但是一直覺的身後有人跟著他。

像左轉過頭看著正後方，一個全身穿的雪白的小女孩，連身的洋裝，手上撐著一把紅傘，直楞楞的盯著小林看。

「嘻嘻，嘻嘻。」小女孩傻氣的笑，女孩身邊的地上慢慢一灘血紅，在血紅的水窪裡還有著蠕動掙扎著的小動物，鮮紅的鰻魚，跳動的水球，腥紅的生魚片，從小女孩上方不停落下墜落於水窪中。

仔細一看，鰻魚不是鰻魚是腸子，水球不過是心臟，生魚片也不過是肺，一條條、一顆顆、一片片，全是人類的器官，從女孩雨傘上方不停落下，但是上方只侷限於雨傘上方一公尺。

小林心有餘悸的將頭向左轉又轉回了正前方，心裡大聲吶喊〝大白天的見鬼啦！〞

但是小林走不到兩腳步，忽然又停下來了，是不是有什麼地方弄錯了，剛剛……。

小林再度的將頭往左轉，看著自己的正後方，然後又若無其事的將頭往左轉回正前方。

〝等等。〞小林忽然明白哪裡奇怪了，剛剛自己的頭，居然轉了360度，加上先前轉的，自己的頭總共轉了兩圈。

楞住了，時間停止了，〝這個是夢吧？〞，晨跑的路人經過看到小林後，以時速60公里的速度逃離，逃離的過程中撞到了小女孩，但是視若無睹般的從女孩身體正中間穿過。

「阿……。」發不出聲音，只發現視線又向後的180度的傾斜，天空那麼的藍，白雲輕緩的漫步著，女孩用頭頂著天空對自己微笑。

晃阿晃的，視線左右搖擺不停，最後以緩塑的三個360度墜地，傾斜一邊的視線在地上望著自己站的高高的身軀。

「等等，如果發生了這種事情，通常我是不是要像卡通一樣，叫身體走過來拿自己的頭再裝上去，然後沒有事情的走掉？」小林自言自語道。

「對！沒錯！一定就是這樣。」於是小林的頭用著抑制力控制了那在不遠處的身軀，身軀搖搖晃晃的走著，就像是某知名電影二靈古堡的喪屍一樣，步履蹣跚龜速前進，像是中風般的抖著雙手，探索著那不知道方向的方向。

二靈古堡主要是說，一對情侶被抓去做實驗，男的實驗失敗結果變成了喪屍，女的被改造成殺手，男喪屍逃出了實驗園區，躲在街角過著乞討的生活，女殺手則是負責在敵對國家中散發各種女同志T病毒，讓敵對國家無法生育繁衍下一代。

在有一天霪雨濛濛的街上，女殺手因為執行完任務後無所事事的在街上亂晃，其實是希望可以遇到他的男朋友。

不知不覺晃到一個地方，在街角發現了一個乞討的人，女殺手因為辦完公事剛領到一大筆錢心情好，所以隨手丟了一疊鈔票給那個乞討的人，乞討的人什麼也沒說的只是默默的數著那剛拿到的一疊鈔票。

而那個正數著鈔票的乞討人，正是那位男喪屍，男喪屍隨手將錢收進了口袋裡，收拾了道具準備走人，但是想起剛剛丟鈔票的人，他回頭追了上去，拍了拍女殺手的肩膀。

她回過頭來看，見到了一個驚人的面貌，玉樹臨風、相貌堂堂的美男子，要不是他的穿著臘塌，但是他的相貌遮住了他所有的臘塌，而男喪屍也在同依時間見到了一個驚人的面貌。

魚尾紋、妊娠紋、法令紋……，是一個不管什麼紋都出現的醜老太婆，而且不是普通的醜，女殺手明明就不過25歲，但是面貌卻是像每天再廁所裡可以遇見的打掃花子婆婆，不對，廁所裡的花子婆婆都比她好看多了。

突然間兩人四目交接的一瞬間，有一種熟悉的感覺充斥了兩人心頭，一種像是很久以前就見過面的感覺，但是隨即就遺棄了這種想法。

女殺手心裡想著，我的男朋友長的像是豕累渴一樣，臃腫、不衛生、全身像是流膿瘡一樣的綠色，絕對不可能是眼前這長的相貌堂堂的美男子。

男喪屍心裡同樣想著，我女朋友長的比新一代AB女憂還憂，哀傷神情、嬌弱、黃臉婆，絕對不可能是眼前這位剽悍的死老太婆。

就這樣兩人默默的又轉過身成了彼此不認識的陌生人，繼續尋找著那在錯誤的時間所遇到的對的人。

等等，好像扯太多扯遠了。

小林操控著那喪屍般的身軀緩速向自己的頭移動。

「爸爸……。」只聽見一輛大卡車大聲的慘叫著爸爸，隨即以迅雷不及掩耳的速度撞上了小林的身軀。

小林就這樣眼睜睜的看著自己的身軀被撞的破碎，內臟、血管、肌肉、組織全部一次這樣噴發出來飛上天空，最後落下，就像是剛剛見到的小女孩身邊的情景，小林的頭前方正慢慢下著血雨。

「不要阿……。」伴隨著淒厲的慘叫聲，小林也慢慢的斷了氣。

在斷氣前他小聲的說著，「吾身永在吾心中，等等不對，現在也沒有心了，那就吾身永在吾憶裡。」

說完後就帶著快樂的笑容離開領便當了。

----------


## a70701111

不要惡搞仙劍拉……(好歹那也是很不錯的劇情阿。)
果然還是惡搞為主……
我已經沒辦法用手指數完到底有多少東西被惡搞過XD
因為劇情方面變成以惡搞文來看，就沒有太多疑問。
只是這篇文章用了很多前後倒敘法，就不要有太多惡搞的部分。
不然中間會有挺多地方會出現空洞的喔。

----------


## 諾藍

> 不要惡搞仙劍拉……(好歹那也是很不錯的劇情阿。)
> 果然還是惡搞為主……
> 我已經沒辦法用手指數完到底有多少東西被惡搞過XD
> 因為劇情方面變成以惡搞文來看，就沒有太多疑問。
> 只是這篇文章用了很多前後倒敘法，就不要有太多惡搞的部分。
> 不然中間會有挺多地方會出現空洞的喔。


糟糕...

被抓到惡搞""先見""了...

小迪大哥說的是被我惡搞過的東西嗎？...

還是所有獸友惡搞過的東西？...

是的~...

會多多注意空洞的陷阱~...

會避免打出洞的~...

----------


## 星空小克

小迪說不要惡搞仙劍

我可以說不要惡搞惡靈啦...XD"

感覺寫小說對諾藍來說不是個難事呢

反觀我自己寫的小說....似乎已經到瓶頸了...

----------


## 諾藍

唉呀呀...

又被抓到一個了...

((迷 : 太明顯了吧?...

預計下一章是馬戲團的表演~...

欲購買門票者請填以下資料~...

您的大名 : 

您的特徵 : 

希望的死法 : 

門票預購日期為4/28~5/10

XD...

別問買個門票為什麼要填那麼多...

越多購買者下一篇會越精采喔~...

本次來表演馬戲團為...

""月星光馬戲團"""...

敬請期待表演內容...

節目單將會於表演日期前幾天公佈~...

----------


## a70701111

這算是徵角自殺……
那我到時候看看好了。
不然突然這樣，我也會無言。
不過如果真的沒獸參加的話，在加入我吧。
我會多注意這篇，到時候在交上設定。

----------


## 諾藍

嗯嗯嗯...((思...

我把規則說清楚一點吧...

這算是""蒸餃""...

所以最後一定會被吃掉...

迷 : 喂喂喂...

好啦...

其實大家都不會死啦...

都是當觀眾...

忘記補上幾個字...

您的大名 : 

您的特徵 : 

希望看到的死法 : 

好了...

這才是完整的表單...

只要填完以上表單即可免費獲得一張門票...

所以只要越多人買門票...

就可以看到更精采的表演...

話說如果小迪大哥要的話~...

請填一下表單吧~...

至於為什麼要填特徵...

話說活動結束後會有小禮品~...

所以可以的話請貼上獸設OR清楚的描述~...

----------


## 阿翔

好久沒回覆=.="
不過既然是哥的意見，
那翔也來寫一下喔，
不過翔已經是文章的角色不知道…
還可不可以來玩…

您的大名 : 翔

您的特徵 : 哥知道的XD

希望看到的死法 :不要虐待其他人吧，用劍砍死他就好*（已經夠變態了）*

----------


## yoyo虎

感覺這幾章節都很棒(天阿在下好像從外出買宵夜那邊就開始斷掉了...)
令人吃驚的點也很大，
文字也有很多很棒的描寫~
算是能收能放!

大亨堡那邊很讚(不過現在回就有點晚了= =)

諾藍的小說讀起來很愉快XD
那在下就來捧場一下好了...

您的大名 : 小悠

您的特徵 : 橘皮虎+鑰匙

希望看到的死法 : 希望看到不見血的死法...

----------


## 幻兒

很久沒回了(汗

但是一樣是有很多種死法啊...(愣
不知道諾藍你怎麼有這麼多死法的點子，
都好噁心(死。

----------


## 諾藍

TO 翔弟 : 

當然可以買門票入場觀看阿~...

不過用劍砍死阿~...

可以期待一下是怎麼死的喔~...

TO 小悠大哥 : 

謝謝大哥誇獎~...

至於大亨飽那邊...

說真的...

我是邊打邊想的...

如果要不見血的死法...

也有3種以上喔~...XD...

TO 幻兒 :

為什麼會有那麼多種死法阿...

請參照""我的腦袋""...((開腦取出像小腸般的腦袋...

其中多看一些番茄醬電影也是不錯的喔...=ω=+...

想知道最經典的黑色幽默是哪一部片嗎？...

大家可以猜猜看喔~...

猜對可以得到""完全死法手則""一本...XD

----------


## 瀟湘

……從「二靈古堡」開始以下那段是怎麼回事？（炸）
到底是要恐怖還是搞笑阿！

本來醞釀的氣氛突然斷掉了……
不過這似乎就是諾藍的風格？（思）

死法嘛……目前最希望的是……
瞬間風化（？）

----------


## 諾藍

> ……從「二靈古堡」開始以下那段是怎麼回事？（炸）
> 到底是要恐怖還是搞笑阿！
> 
> 本來醞釀的氣氛突然斷掉了……
> 不過這似乎就是諾藍的風格？（思）
> 
> 死法嘛……目前最希望的是……
> 瞬間風化（？）


這個嘛...

好像就是我的風格沒錯...

大斷層...

XD...

至於想看到的死法""瞬間風化""嘛...((思...

有了..((一秒...

""燕尾服""裡面的細菌...

""燕尾服""成龍主演...

還不錯看...

----------


## 銀嶽 影瞳

其實不見血的死法，莫過於經典的勒死啦，心臟麻痺啦，下毒啦，中蠱啦，被下降頭啦之類的。
也許你該翻翻看，有一本提供死法的書喔?
【死亡筆記本】

----------


## 諾藍

> 其實不見血的死法，莫過於經典的勒死啦，心臟麻痺啦，下毒啦，中蠱啦，被下降頭啦之類的。
> 也許你該翻翻看，有一本提供死法的書喔?
> 【死亡筆記本】


阿哈哈哈...((發瘋？...

死亡筆記本我有~...

最經典之黑色幽默...

就屬""驚聲尖笑""...XD...

不過要感謝大大提供的死法~...

話說可採用的只有勒死...

因為馬戲團裡心臟麻痺嘛...

其實觀眾心臟都很強會麻痺太不可思議...

至於下毒、中蠱、下降頭...

馬戲團裡看不到這些東西的~...XD...

順帶一提...

以上三種視程度而言還是會見血喔...XD...

----------


## 諾藍

死網亡誌(4-2)A

卡車放慢了車速停了下來，打開車門，一個穿著警察制服臉上帶著微笑小丑面具的人走了下來，手上拿著一個黑色的大垃圾袋，漫步於散落的小林屍塊中，徒手撿起了一塊塊的肉片。

雙手沾上了腥紅，不約多久地上的屍塊已蕩然無存，留下的只有一朵朵鮮紅色的花朵，深深的替小林留下了曾經活過的烙印。

看著這地表上鮮紅的畫作，微笑小丑脫下了面具，在距離小林人頭約七步之遠，面對著小林的人頭，九十度的獻上一個鞠躬。

「你好，請多指教，我是小林，很高興跟你同名同姓，而且還長得十分神似，就只差在職業上的不同，從今天起就讓我帶替你的存在吧。」彎著腰做出簡短的介紹，當再度挺直彎曲的身子時，臉上明顯的多了一抹詭異的笑容。

走上前提起了小林的人頭，小林提著袋子坐上了車。

「喂！你是誰？你就是剛剛撞我的那個人吧？我要你賠醫療保險費！」此時放在一旁早該斷氣的人頭突然開口大罵。

「誰要陪你醫療費，你都已經變成這個樣子了，還有，你剛剛不是斷氣了？」小林專心的開著車子。

「你說誰斷氣啦？不過是打個盹，睡著了，你這個人很奇怪耶，這麼希望別人死。」人頭小林沒好氣的用頭撞著小林的大腿。

「夠了，我要開車別吵，除非你想再死一次。」小林一個甩尾飄移過彎，漂亮的將人頭小林甩下了座位。

「喂！把我放回座位上，不然我告你傷害加妨礙自由。」人頭小林在座位底下吵鬧著，小林自顧自的開車，完全不予理會人頭小林的吵鬧，接下來的幾個過彎可把人頭小林給折磨壞了，不是撞到頭就是臉在地上磨。

車子疾馳在高速公路之上，隱沒在車陣中。

----------


## a70701111

第一句就有奇怪的地方了。

夜深人靜，憶蓮獨自坐在辦公室裡，因為剛剛陳進的案子不得不讓她現在得坐在這裡，空蕩蕩的辦公室，除了憶蓮自己一個人以外還有一個人，小林，小林小心翼翼的從茶水間裡端出兩杯剛泡好的熱騰騰咖啡，一杯放到組長憶蓮面前，一杯拿在手上緩緩喝了起來，憶蓮一臉無精打采的端起咖啡也喝了幾口。

小林用了兩次，怎麼看都有不順的感覺哪。
建議改一下。
改：



> 夜深人靜，憶蓮獨自坐在辦公室裡，因為剛剛陳進的案子不得不讓她現在得坐在這裡，空蕩蕩的辦公室，除了憶蓮(前一句有說過獨自，這邊就不用在用『一個人』來形容。)以外還有一個人，名子叫小林(敘事可以用稱呼的方式來開頭沒關係)，他(使用『他』會比在用一次小林好很多)小心翼翼的從茶水間裡端出兩杯剛泡好的熱騰騰咖啡，一杯放到組長憶蓮面前，一杯拿在手上緩緩喝了起來，憶蓮一臉無精打采的端起咖啡也喝了幾口。


參考看看……

後面就沒有太大的問題。
會很血腥嗎？個人看起來還好，可以接受。
這篇就已經有人被掛掉，那後面的話，全加起來應該會有幾個人被掛起來吧。
話說……網誌的威力還真大XD

BY.小迪 2009/5/12

----------


## 諾藍

等等...

囧"...

小迪大哥...((戳...

你回的這個是第一頁第一章的東西耶...

((愣...

已經是陳年往事了...

這次的更新只有很短...
((就在這篇回覆的上上方而已...

但是...

有短到想讓人跳過直接從頭看嗎？...

((角落...

不過還是謝謝小迪大哥的建議...

----------


## a70701111

死網亡誌(4-2)A

唉呀！回文回到暈頭拉……
最近不正常的情況愈來愈多了。
那上一篇看看吧，重新回一篇。
這篇的篇幅真的很短……
也不會到想要跳過的程度。
只有敘事跟奇怪的動作，懷疑起事情發生的緣由。
但壞掉的壞掉的話還離一段距離，頂多瘀青臉腫而已XD

----------


## 諾藍

死網亡誌(4-2)B

輕快逗趣的音樂傳遍大街小巷，做著其誇張大動作踩著彩球的小丑，沿街的挨家挨戶發著宣傳單。

鮮黃的宣傳單印上血紅的字，看起來不大像是電腦印的，難道是用手寫的？都什麼年代了，手寫？感覺有點可笑。

香緹手上拿著傳單，但是傳單後好像有有羽毛似的在搔著香堤的手，癢癢的，還帶有點刺刺的感覺，香緹將傳單翻過來看，四張免費門票緊緊的依靠著宣傳單，隨風飄呀飄的飛舞著，總覺得哪邊不對勁，拿下免費的門票看了又看，好像不是門票的問題，訂書機的針……，沒有？那膠帶……，也沒有！雙面膠，更是沒有，那到底是怎樣在沒有任何黏著的情況下將它弄在傳單上不被吹走？

想不出個所以然，香緹拿著四張免費門票回到翔的家了。

誰知道才剛一踏進家門迎面撲鼻而來的是一陣血腥味還有焦味，走進客廳，小小狼渾身是血的一把鼻涕一把眼淚向香緹跑過來，咕嗚咕嗚的也聽不清楚他在說些什麼，只是他手一直指著廚房的方向，然後還猛拉香緹前天剛買的新洋裝，就這樣一件漂亮的洋裝，從此染上了血腥被當成了垃圾，香緹極力的安撫小小狼的情緒。

小小狼好不容易才從口中擠出幾個勉強聽的懂得字語，「阿翔大哥……他把酷斯拉……的……腸子……拉出來洗乾淨。」

什麼？你說小小狼和酷斯拉哪來的？還記得上上一篇香緹所帶回來的小弟弟嗎？對沒錯，他正是隱藏於人類群中的狼族，但是因為年紀還小，只要情緒稍微一激動就會變成狼樣，至於酷斯拉，其實他不叫酷斯拉，他是之前提過的吸血鬼，他本名叫得古拉˙西蒙，但是小小狼都叫他酷斯拉˙蘇打。

「等一下，什麼把腸子拉出來洗乾淨？」香緹半信半疑的提著午餐要煮的菜來到廚房，只見砧板上一片鮮紅，還有著清晰可見的長條狀物體，而眼前的兩位正在吃著那不明的黑色燒焦狀物體。

「等等，那是……魚嗎？」就連香緹也用著極度不確定的語氣問著，盤子上裝的看起來，應該叫做木炭才對，但是在香緹問了那是魚嗎？的問題之後，兩個人幾乎是同時的點了點頭。

聽到了這個答案，香緹趕緊一隻手撐住餐桌一隻手扶住額頭，免得自己不是聽到答案暈過去而是撞到地板暈過去，「從來只有聽過情場如戰場，婚姻是愛情的墳場，但就是沒聽過廚房同戰場，」

說完後香緹便端走桌上那焦黑的魚乾，隨即兩人用著失望抑即渴望的眼神看著香緹，香緹無奈的搖了搖頭，「好好好，你們等我我先去換衣服，再回來弄給你們吃，但是請你們先把這裡清理乾淨，OK？」

香緹極度無奈的回到房間換上了一套輕便一點的衣服，然後回到了廚房，這一看又讓她再次傻住了，只不過回房間換個衣服，前前後後花不到三分鐘，廚房就已經煥然一新，乾淨的清潔溜溜，瞪大著眼睛說不出話來。

「這是怎麼回事？」許久後香緹才終於從嘴裡吐出一句疑問句。

「就得古拉他有潔癖，我說慢慢整理不要嚇到別人，他不聽硬要用能力。」

「所以拉，就像你看到的這麼乾淨。」翔不屑的看了得古拉一眼。

得古拉的能力是能將所有自己覺得髒汚的東西變乾淨，他自己取名為””聖潔””，至於這種能力能不能用來攻擊，，就得依使用者用法而定了。

香緹聽到一番解釋後心中的訝異感頓時消除了，此時他感覺一隻小巧的手正扯著她的小拇指，低頭看，是小小狼。

他全身髒的又讓香緹皺了一下眉頭，香緹便示意要翔帶小小狼去浴室清洗，但是翔不願意的還與一個白眼。

「我帶他去就好吧，畢竟我是他的守護獸。」得古拉起身帶著小小狼往浴室去了，香緹則開始準備中午的午餐。

「對了，他到底是誰阿？」香緹邊切菜邊問。

「他是得古拉照顧的，叫萊璽，算是混血的吧，他老爹人類，母親跟我同種族，有一個哥哥，但是死了，跟你的姐姐一樣，但其實原本應該死的人是你。」翔餓趴在餐桌上無力的說著，卻不知不覺說出了原本不該讓香緹知道的事情。

「什麼？我姐姐死了？她不是失蹤而已嘛？」香緹頓了頓，不太敢相信自己聽到的。

「該死，說太多了，那就告訴你吧。」翔自責著自己說太多，但無奈於已經說出來了。

「本來該死的人是你，因為是你看了那篇網誌，你之前看的死亡網誌，但是你跟你姐姐是雙胞胎長的太像，對方弄錯人，所以我必須來保護你，順便調查對方的……。」

「我洗好了香緹姐姐。」廚房門口冒出一個小男孩打斷了翔的話，他正是萊璽，身上穿著乾淨的衣物看起來正常多了，唯一讓香緹感到不正常的應該是他手上十隻指頭的指甲全都不見了。

「好吧，還吃飯了。」此時香緹也剛好煮好午餐，於是叫了大家過來一起吃午餐。

「香緹姐晚上大家一起去看馬戲團。」萊璽快樂的高呼，他看到了香緹放在桌上的招待卷。

然而，除了翔和得古拉外，香緹及來璽都還不知道晚上將會有一場血腥盛宴。

============作者廢話==========================

封筆後的更新...

希望大家給點意見...

應該文筆變差了吧...((嘆...

希望大家喜歡...

----------


## 諾藍

死網亡誌(5)

歡樂的氣氛，快樂的笑聲，戴著微笑面具的小丑在戲團門口發送著紙牌，小丑像是變戲法般的空手一揮，又將發完紙牌的手上再度的出現了新的紙牌，而每張紙牌卻也都不一樣，紅黃藍綠，有著各種不同的顏色。

「快點快點。」香緹像個小孩子般的興奮拉著大家，反倒是原本高呼著想來的萊璽則像個大人般的拉著香緹不讓他走太快。

一行人來到小丑面前香提迫不及待的拿出了招待券，小丑接過看了看之後，霎時像分身般的從背後又跳出了另一位戴著不同面具的微笑小丑，雙手恭敬的比了請示意他們往這邊來，喜悅的邊走邊跳在前面帶路。

一切看似無恙，但是其中邪惡悄悄進行，然而有誰發現？異樣，總是躲在眼睛所看到的地方。

香緹一行人被帶到了貴賓席，空間不大，只有二十個座位，在這邊的視野真是不錯，忽然發覺有著薄薄一層的玻璃罩著這群貴賓，到底是什麼樣的表演需要如此慎重？那一般觀眾席呢？有安全措施嗎？

可惜的玻璃太乾淨，完全沒有感覺有玻璃，所以也看不出來其他地方是否有隔著強化玻璃。

每個座位都標示著號碼，香緹看了看手上票根的號碼，大家依序坐好了，在外側的是得古拉接著是萊璽、香緹、翔，此時翔發現了幾張熟面孔。

脖子上總是掛著鑰匙的橘皮虎、綁著馬尾的害羞小獅子、不時散發文雅氣息的白狐、看起來霸氣卻善良的獨眼灰狼、喜歡穿無袖上衣吃巧克力的灰狼，翔好意的向大家打了個招呼，而大家也向翔打了個招呼示好，反正大家本來就都認識彼此阿。

此時白狐的手憑空揮了揮，手上像是拿著筆似的寫著字，這是白狐的技能，靈言，能藉由自己意念產生咒術，可顯像抑或操控他人意志。

空氣中慢慢顯示出『看似無奇，隱藏其後』幾個字，其實一開始翔跟得古拉就覺得事有悉翹，一直都保持在警戒狀態，而在大家身邊的幾位普通人，除了萊璽外好像都沒發覺，萊璽從剛才就一直不安的緊抓著得古拉的上衣，好像很害怕的樣子。

「歡迎各位觀眾來賓，我是月星光戲團團長，我叫小林團長，娛腥的節目即將開始。」空無一人的舞台，緩緩關閉的大門，預期著什麼的陰暗燈光，從燈光處出現一道陰影，一個球，所有觀眾的目光巨集向了光源，什麼也沒有。

此時地上的陰影慢慢伸出了另外的長條狀，接著延伸出了軀體，逐漸形成了一個完整的人影，但是人呢？觀眾的目光開始四處搜索，始終不見人，詭異的音樂此時冒出開頭，五位身著不同服裝的小丑紛紛的拿出了手腳頭，一一擺到道影子的上方。

四肢跟頭違反了地心引力般的漂浮著，慢慢的腳踏到了地上，一個還不算完整的人出現了站在大家眼前，中間簍空，重要的軀幹呢？

不完整的人伸手抓住身旁一個離自己最近穿著慘白的小丑的頭，手一扭小丑的頭一轉，隨即和身體分了家，接著是手，同樣的步調直到剩下的肢體都拔掉，將所剩下的軀幹往自己身體中間空缺處一放，完整的人出現了，此時觀眾們驚呼了。

但是身上的衣服似乎缺少了協調感，西裝的袖子、褲管配上小丑裝，一種極度的不協調。

「相信大家都有穿錯衣服的尷尬場面，這時候我就要教大家怎樣化解尷尬的場面。」只見小林團長的雙手拍了一下，一頂紳士帽從雙手間鑽出，戴好帽子後開始拍拍身上的污垢，不對，應該說是原本慘白的小丑服上出現了污垢，仔細的拍過身上的每一處角落，一件原本緊身的慘白小丑服，成了一件舒適合身的亮黑西裝。

觀眾們驚奇的高呼，大概這種表演是大家第一次看過吧！

卻沒人注意到觀眾席上悄悄的少了一個人。

另一件可疑的則是，觀眾幾乎大多數都是現今不太可能會來看這種戲團表演的年輕人，只有少數低齡孩童及中老年人，

此時從貴賓席卻傳來了懾人的氣息，不外乎是守護獸們正警備著這場表演的演出然而香緹及其他人卻深深的被吸引住了，萊璽則從原本的害怕漸漸的被帶入了現場的歡樂氣氛。

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

新文出爐了~...

話說這一篇還是沒有所謂的刺激感...

因為還沒到大家期待的祥(音同血)和(音同腥)畫面...

大家可以猜猜看裡面新出現的五隻守護獸分別是哪幾隻獸...

其中有兩隻比較難猜...

猜對沒獎品~...

請大家多多指教~...

----------

